# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  AK DNA und Onkochip

## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Unser Arbeitskreis ist gebildet und hat bereits mit der Arbeit begonnen.
Feste Mitglieder des Arbeitskreises in alphabetischer Reihenfolge sind

Hartmuth
Heribert
Hutschi
knut.krueger
Reinardo
Wolfgang a. Berlin

Folgende erste Arbeitsteilung ist erfolgt:

1. Günter Feick`s ursprünglicher Vorschlag war mit den nachfolgenden Institutionen bzw. Personen Kontakt aufzunehmen

a) der Dt. Gesellschaft für Zytometrie www.dgfz.org/ 

b) der Dt. Gesellschaft für Zytologie www.zytologie.org/

c) der Dt. Gesellschaft für Pathologie www.mh-hannover.de/institute/pathologie/dgp/ 

d) und seines Arbeitskreises Zythopathologie (Kontakt: Prof. Dr. med. Gerd-Henrik Griesser, Gemeinschaftspraxis für Pathologie und Klinische Zytologie, Friedrich-Spee-Str. 37, D-97072 Würzburg, Telefon-Nr.: 0931 / 79669-0, E-Mail: Griesser@PathoCyt.de

e) dem Dt. Krebsforschungszentrum www.dkfz.de/de/index.html

Weiter hat Günter auch gleich Fragestellungen, die er für wichtig hält, mitgeliefert:

- Stand der Wissenschaft im Bereich der Diagnosemethode DNA Zytometrie u. FNAB als Diagnosemethode bei PCa. 

- Zukünftigen Projekten im Bereich der DNA Zytometrie u. FNAB als Diagnosemethode für PCa.

- Einschätzung der Duesberg Arbeiten zur chromosomalen Aberration als Auslöser für Krebs.

*Hier sind Hartmut und Hutschi am Ball.* 

2. Mit dem uns allen bekannten Prof. Böcking als der DNA Papst habe ich Kontakt aufgenommen, um zu prüfen, wie die Datenlage in seinem Institut aussieht. Prof. Böcking war erst einmal hocherfreut, dass sich nun der BPS für die DNA beim Prostatakrebs interessiert und sofort bereit, aktiv mitzuarbeiten. Es liegen etwas über 400 DNA-Ergebnisse vor aber so gut wie keine Following-ups. Im Rahmen einer Doktorarbeit sollen nun diese Daten nach einem noch fest zu legenden Schema in eine Access Datenbank eingebracht als Grundlage für eine Verlaufsstudie. *Heribert wird die Federführung* für die Aufstellung der Access Datenbank haben.
Der Start erfolgt, sobald die Ergebnisse/Erkenntnisse aus Punkt 1 und 3 vorliegen, da diese die Struktur der Access Datenbank gegebenenfalls noch beeinflussen können, und wir Doppelarbeit möglichst vermeiden möchten.

3. *Unsere Berlinfraktion, Reinardo und Wolfgang,* stehen mit dem zweiten großen Spezialisten für FNAB und DNA, Herrn Dr. Al-Abadi, in Kontakt. Wolfgangs erste Kontakte zu Dr. Al-Abadi haben sehr interessante Informationen gebracht, und zwar bereitet er eine neue Studie mit ca. 800 Patienten vor, die er auf einem Urologenkongress vorstellen möchte. Damit wir bei Dr. Al-Abadi weiterkommen, benötigen Wolfgang und Reinardo von *Günter Feick noch ein offizielles Schreiben des BPS, das dann beide legitimiert.* 



Sobald dann mit unserer DNA alles rund läuft, werden wir uns dann auch um die interessanten Möglichkeiten des Onkochips kümmern.

Wie ich schon beim ersten Aufruf zur Bildung des Arbeitskreises ausgeführt habe, soll Vorgehensweise und Erfolgskontrolle öffentlich im Forum erfolgen natürlich auch mit der Prämisse, dass das umfangreiche Wissen der Forumsmitglieder in unsere Arbeit einfließt.

*Deshalb bitten wir vom Arbeitskreis alle interessierten Forumsteilnehmer in einer Art Brainstorming Argumente für oder gegen diese Diagnose-Verfahren DNA und Onkochip vorzubringen, und zwar interessieren uns Eure Ideen, Vorschläge, Anmerkungen, eigenen Vorstellungen oder geistigen Ergüsse zu dieser Thematik. Alles ist erlaubt und erwünscht. Wir werden eine Sichtung vornehmen und Dinge, die nicht eindeutig zu zuordnen sind, im Team besprechen und entscheiden.*

Schreibt dies als Antwort in diesem Thread oder schickt eine E-Mail an
knut.krueger@web.de .

Ich muss nun noch etwas beichten und möchte dies frei nach/mit Hape Kerkeling sagen Ich bin dann mal kurz weg, und zwar nicht auf dem Jakobsweg, sondern ich fliege morgen nach Buenos Aires und mache mit meiner Frau eine Rundreise in den Süden zu den Gletschern, Pinguinen und Nationalparks von Argentinien und Chile. Ich habe meinen Laptop zwar dabei, aber werde sicherlich nicht überall Internetzugang haben. Dies ist auch nicht entscheidend, da wir ein Team sind, und die anderen Arbeitskreismitglieder zu den hoffentlich zahlreich eingehenden Ideen, Vorschlägen und Hinweise eine Übersicht und erste Stellungnahme abgeben werden.
Wichtig ist, dass Ihr Euch, liebe Forumsfreunde(innen), mit Ideen und Hinweise und Vorschlägen hoffentlich rege beteiligt.

In diesem Sinne herzliche Grüße
Knut und der gesamte AK.

P.S. Ich habe bewusst diese Forumsrubrik, die auch Gruppenarbeit beinhaltet, gewählt, um auch die Rubrik 2 zu entlasten bzw. für aktuelle Probleme und Anfragen frei zu halten.

----------


## PEER1

Hallo Knut und alle anderen Mitstreiter des Arbeitskreises,

ich kann leider nichts definitiv Neues bzw. Abweichendes zur Sache
auf die Waagschale legen, denn Eure Argumente und auch die Belege durch Eure persönlichen Erfahrungsberichte haben mich von der Richtigkeit Eurer Initiativen überzeugt. Der Widerstand einer großen Zahl von Pathologen, Urologen und Onkologen ist sehr massiv, wie Ihr ja auch schon oft genug feststellen konntet. So bleibt mir vorerst nur die Rolle des sympathisierenden, teilnehmenden Beobachters. Ich wünsche Euch allen in der Arbeitsgruppe viel Standfestigkeit und Erfolg.

Gruß Peter

----------


## Harro

*Guter Auftakt*

Hallo, Peter, auch wenn Du jetzt noch nichts Neues zum Thema beizusteuern Dich in der Lage fühlst, so ist schon allein Dein obiger Beitrag Motivation für uns Beteiligte in diesem AK. Und der letzte Absatz Deiner PKG gehört jedem Pessimisten täglich zu lesen gegeben. Danke für Deine schönen Worte.

*"Nacht folgt nicht auf Nacht - dazwischen liegt der Tag.* 
*Berg folgt nicht auf Berg - dazwischen liegt das Tal.*
*Ebbe folgt nicht auf Ebbe - dazwischen liegt die Flut"*
(Jochen Mariss)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Forumsmitglieder, liebe Leser,

auf der Seite des BPS gibt es ein Antwortschreiben von Prof. Böcking an den BPS. Wer sich für eine verbesserte Diagnose seines PK und eine Verlaufskontrolle seiner Therapie interessiert, sollte sich dies mal durchlesen. Übrigens, die DNA-Zytometrie ist Kassenleistung und kostet ca. 40,- .
Hier der Link: http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...354&Itemid=108 

Und hier das Schreiben in Auszügen (einige Stichwörter habe ich fett gekennzeichnet):

* Schreiben von Dr. Samsel und Prof. Böcking vom 5. Juli 2007* 
  ...  
...
 Die DNA-Zytometrie dient dagegen der *Bestimmung des Grades der Bösartigkeit* eines Prostatakarzinoms. ...
 Eine kürzlich im World Journal of Urology erschienene Übersichtsarbeit zu prognostisch bedeutsamen Laborparametern beim Prostatakarzinom bescheinigte allein der DNA-Zytometrie eine viel versprechende Bedeutung (Chakravarti und Zhai 2003). Außerdem erlaubt die Methode eine *objektive* *Verlaufsbeobachtung* unter Hormon- oder Strahlentherapie (Al-Abadi 2006) und gestattet Hinweise auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Ansprechens einer solchen Therapie (Tribukait, 1993).  

 2. Vehement widersprechen müssen wir Ihrer Aussage, dass es unwidersprochene Defizite der Bewertung eines Krebses durch Einzelzellen, wie sie es in der DNA-Zytometrie gibt bestehen. Dagegen spricht auch das jüngste Memorandum der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Pathologie und des Berufsverbandes Deutscher Pathologen zur Zytopathologie, das wir diesem Brief als Anlage beifügen. Darin bekennen sich beide Fachgesellschaften zu ihrer bislang unterschätzten Teildisziplin.
 ...
Beispielsweise ist der *Gleason-Score* an Schnitten von Stanzbiopsien im *Bereich der relativ harmlosen, niedrig malignen Prostatakarzinome ziemlich blind* und nicht in der Lage, darüber brauchbare Aussagen zu liefern. Das bedeutet, dass damit, zum möglichen *Nachteil für die Betroffenen,* *fast nie ein niedriger* *Malignitätsgrad diagnostiziert* wird 
...
Diese in Deutschlands Arztpraxen heute täglich vorkommende Situation ist also gerade bei den Fällen mit geringem Risiko problematisch
...
Tatsächlich verhält es sich aber so, dass aus Gründen, die weder der Urologe, noch der Pathologe zu verantworten haben, die *niedrigst möglichen Gleason-Score-Summen 2, 3 und 4 an Stanzbiopsie praktisch nicht vorkommen.* Die Patienten haben dabei den Nachteil, dass sie von dieser diagnostischen Besonderheit nichts wissen. Auch hinsichtlich dieser misslichen Lage, die man als eine zu häufig auftretende unvollständige oder gar *Fehlinformation* bezeichnen kann, verspricht die zusätzliche Angabe der DNA-Verteilung mittels *DNA-Zytometrie eine Verbesserung*. 

 3. Angesichts der mittlerweile sogar in der Tagespresse thematisierten Tendenz zur *Überbehandlung* nicht therapiebedürftiger Prostatakarzinome in Deutschland (z. B. Heier in der Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung vom 03.06.2007) kann es kein erstrebenswertes diagnostisches Ziel sein, neben sog. *klinisch insignifikanten Karzinomen der Prostata (mit einem Volumen von <0,5 ccm) nun auch noch sog. prostatische, intraepitheliale Neoplasien (PINs)* zu entdecken. Beim Prostatakrebs, also einem Tumor, an dem ohnehin nur *höchstens 10 % der Betroffenen versterben* (National Cancer Institute, 2006), nun auch noch alle Vorstadien finden zu wollen, die dann für die zu untersuchenden Männer eine weitere invasive und belastende Abklärung bedeuten oder sie möglicherweise einer mindestens ebenso belastenden Therapie zuführen, das möchten wir dann doch als *diagnostischen Overkill* bezeichnen. 

...
Wollen wir denn wirklich auch alle möglichen Vorstufen des Prostatakarzinoms diagnostizieren und ggf. behandeln? Dies ist in der Regel überflüssig, da sie für deren Träger nicht lebensbegrenzend sind. *Vor einer solchen Entwicklung müssen sich Männer eher fürchten als vor einer übersehenen PIN - der diagnostische Ehrgeiz von Pathologen in allen Ehren.* 
...

 4. Anders als von Ihnen vermutet, erlaubt gerade die *DNA-Zytometrie und nicht etwa die histologische Diagnose* an Gewebsschnitten eine Aussage zu der Wahrscheinlichkeit des Ansprechens eines Tumors auf eine Strahlen- oder Hormontherapie und seine Behandlungsbedürftigkeit überhaupt 
...
...
  Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
  Dr. med. Walter Samsel Prof. Dr. med. Alfred Böcking

----------


## Reinardo

Danke, Wolfgang, für Deinen Hinweis. Ich bin  auch sehr überrascht zu erfahren, dass der Schriftwechsel eine Fortsetzung erfahren hatte. Man schlägt ja nicht ohne Hinweis etwas neu auf, was man schon gelesen hatte.
Es wird hier oft so getan, als sei die Cytopathologie etwas Exotisches, das man eigentlich gar nicht brauche und das vorübergehende Hobby einiger im Arbeitskreis sich gefundener Leute.
Es ist aber ganz anders. Die Cytopathologie bietet entscheidende Verbesserungen in der Diagnostik und im Therapie-Monitoring. Sie ist auch in allen anderen medizinischen Fachbereichen längst etabliert, wird bereitwilligst in Anspruch genommen. Nur die Urologie hat sich bisher abgeschottet, hat  sich ein "Tal der Glückseligen"  zu erhalten verstanden, um es mit diesem DDR-Metapher  zu sagen.
Aber mit der Bildung des Arbeitskreises und der Unterstützung der Wissenschaftler ewerden wir das ändern.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Heribert

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

wir sollten hier nicht in den Fehler verfallen, die sehr hilfreiche DNA-Cytometrie in direktem Zusammenhang mit der FNAB zu bringen. Zunächst einmal geht es darum die PCa-Diagnose zu stellen. Das hierfür nach der DGU zugelassene Verfahren ist ausnahmslos über eine Stanzbiopsie, einer TURP oder nach bereits entfernter Prostata, durch das Gutachten des Pathologen zu ermitteln.

Dieses Verfahren halten wir aufgrund der Kenntnisse über die Möglichkeiten der DNA-Cytometrie für unzureichend. Nach einem telefonischen Kontakt mit Hutschi, der vorab mit Prof. Böcking telefoniert hat - Böcking vertritt das zuerst Gesagte in vollem Umfang - bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass wir hier im Forum diese eindeutige, als gesetzt geltende Vorgehensweise bei der Erstdiagnostik oft nicht von der FNAB trennen.

Bei der Erstdiagnostik hat die FNAB, so Prof. Böcking, keinen Stellenwert. Dagegen ist zur Verbesserung der Erstdignostik und der daraus resultierenden Therapieoptionen, eine DNA-Cytometrie mittels des vorhandenen Biopsats etc. für momentane und künftige Vorgehensweisen von größerer Bedeutung als eben nur die pathologische Bewertung.

Die FNAB tritt erst dann wieder ins Blickfeld, wenn eine Rebiopsie bei einer bereits gesicherten PCa-Diagnostik aus verschiedensten Gründen erforderlich wird. Hierbei und nur hierbei halten wir die FNAB in der weiteren Diagnostik für ausreichend und weil sie schonender ist, für zweckmäßig. Sie ist also, was die DNA-Cytometrie betrifft, nicht mehr als eine sanftere Hilfe zum Monitoring.

Ich halte es deshalb für falsch, die FNAB mit der DNA-Cytometrie in direkten Zusammenhang zu bringen. 

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Harro

*Verständliche Darstellung

*Hallo, lieber Heribert, Deine obigen Erläuterungen werde ich noch ergänzen, nachdem ich inzwischen von Prof. Böcking Zusatzinformationen per E-Mail bekommen habe, die zum Teil in englischer Sprache sind. Ich bemühe mich, die wesentlichen Aussagen übers Wochenende in deutsch rüberzubringen.

*"Nichts in einer Firma wird so gefürchtet, wie der Einfluss von Männern, die geistig unabhängig sind."

*Gruß Hutschi

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,

der Hinweis von Heribert, bei der Primärdiagnose auf jeden Fall eine Stanzbiopsie vorzunehmen, scheint mir wichtig. Ich hatte schon in einem anderen thread darauf hingewiesen:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2&postcount=11

Soweit für die Verlaufskontrolle nur eine cytopathologische Prüfung gewünscht wird, ist natürlich eine FNAB ausreichend und angebracht, weil sie schonender ist. Eine Diskussion der diagnostischen Relevanz der DNA-Zytometrie muß tatsächlich getrennt von der FNAB erfolgen, wie Heribert richtig feststellt.

Grüße aus Rudersberg
Hartmut

----------


## WernerS

Hallo AK-Mitglieder,

über Sinn oder Unsinn der DNA-Zytometrie wurde in der Vergangenheit schon viel diskutiert. Ich habe im krebs - kompass einen recht interessanten Gesprächsfaden gefunden:

http://www.krebs-kompass.org/Forum/s...ad.php?t=19647

Gruß

WernerS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner,

auch verschiedene Pathologen, unterschiedlichen GS, das wissen wir. Aber bei der DNA-Untersuchung macht es die "Maschine" unabhängig vom Befinden des Pathologen, oder ob ihn gerade seine Frau geärgert hat.

Von Unsinn einer DNA würde ich da nie sprechen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Kriterien für eine DNA-Zytometrie

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde, dank der freundlichen Mithilfe von Schorschel kann ich nun einige Anmerkungen von Prof. Böcking zu dem von ihm in englisch zitierten Leserbrief des berühmten amerikanischen Zyto-Pathologen Dr. Koss hier einbringen. Aus Studien der langfristigen Ergebnisse von konservativer Behandlung des lokalisierten PK wird geschlossen, dass ein Gleason-Score von 2 bis 4 prognostisch sehr gut zu bewerten ist. Der Gleason-Score ist allerdings ein höchst subjektiver Maßstab, der auf der Wahrnehmung von Gewebemustern durch den Pathologen basiert. Ein viel objektiverer Maßstab ist der DNA-Gehalt oder die Ploidie von Krebszellen.
Tumoren mit normalen, fast normalen oder diploidem DNA-Gehalt sind weniger aggressiv, und es ist weniger wahrscheinlich, dass sie die Prostata verlassen werden, als nicht-diploide (anaploide) Tumoren. Wie von Lorenzato et al. kürzlich vorgeschlagen, können Therapieentscheidungen, die vom Ausmaß des PK abhängen (organbegrenzte T1T2 oder nicht mehr organbegrenzte T3T4 Stadien) durch eine DNA-Analyse des Tumors unterstützt werden. Dadurch kann möglicherweise die Rate unnötiger RPE`s mit ihren ungünstigen Begleiterscheinungen wie Inkontinenz und Impotenz reduziert werden. So waren z.B. bei Patienten mit einem PSA-Wert von 10 ng/ml oder weniger 96% der T1T2 Tumoren diploid. Vielleicht könnte man bei den Gewebeproben der Patienten der Studie noch nachträglich eine DNA-Analyse durchführen, um zu überprüfen, ob die Langzeit-Überlebenden diploide Tumoren hatten. Noch ein Zitat von Lorenzato aus der E-Mail von Prof. Böcking: Daher sollte eine routinemäßige Bestimmung der DNA-Ploidie, speziell bei klinisch lokalisierten Tumoren, ein wichtiger Bestandteil der therapeutischen und chirurgischen Behandlung der Patienten werden.
Hierzu möchte ich nur noch hinzufügen, was uns allen seit langem bekannt ist, daß nämlich keine der beiden Diagnosemöglichkeiten eine absolute Gewähr auf Richtigkeit bieten, weil trotz Ultraschall gestützter Probenentnahme der Urologe Tumorgewebe verfehlt haben kann, das evtl. auf eine höhere Malignität hinweisen würde.

*"Vergleiche dich mit den Bessergestellten, und du bist unzufrieden. Vergleiche dich mit den Schlechtergestellten und du hast mehr als genug"
*(Aus China)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Forumsfreunde, 

ich möchte auf einen Artikel aus 2005 des Journalisten Thorsten Engelbrecht aufmerksam machen.
:pDie Genehmigung des Verlages, auch für eine komplette Wiedergabe, liegt mir vor.

Er ist interessant und kann hier komplett gelesen werden:   Es ist der vierte Artikel von oben "Aneuploidie, Paradigmenwechsel in der Krebstheorie" http://www.torstenengelbrecht.com/de...senschaft.html 

Er beschäftigt sich mit Möglichkeiten der Entstehung von Krebs, speziell dem Widerspruch bzw. Unterschied zwischen Gen-Mutationstheorie und Chromosomentheorie.

Das ist ein Thema unseres Arbeitskreises, der Hintergrund der DNA-Analyse. Wir wollen überprüfen, ob die Abweichung von der normalen Chromosomenzahl ein eindeutiges Merkmal für die Malignität von Krebs ist. Dies ist nach Auffassung diverser Forscher der Fall. Thorsten Engelbrecht versucht unter anderem darzustellen, weshalb die Jagd nach den Ursachen von Krebs zu stark auf Gene und nicht auf Chromosomen gerichtet ist.

Uns geht es nicht um die Frage, wer nun endgültig Recht hat, sondern ob hier und heute die Prüfung der Ploidie bei der Therapiewahl und Verlaufskontrolle helfen kann.

Ich erinnere daran, dass die Untersuchung der Chromosomenabweichung (DNA-Analyse) eine Leistung der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen ist, von den Urologen fast gar nicht, von anderen Ärzten jedoch routinemäßig genutzt wird. :p
:p
Zitat: "Dies kann bedeuten, dass man keine Prostatektomie vornehmen müsste, weil das Gewebe noch nicht aneuploid ist. Zugleich würde man es unter Beobachtung halten und zum Beispiel die Ernährung krebsfreundlicher gestalten. Auch könnte man anhand einer Chromosomen-Analyse bestimmen, gegen welche Chemotherapie der vorliegende Krebs bereits resistent ist. Vogelstein hat dies vor einem Jahr bereits empfohlen."

Gruß, Wolfgang

weitere Zitate:"

...Schon 1971 hatte man verkündet, dass innerhalb weniger Jahre eine Heilpille oder ein Heilmittel für Krebs bereit stehen werde. Grundlage dieses letztlich völlig haltlosen Heilsversprechens war, dass US-Präsident Richard Nixon auf Geheiß der Autoritäten des Gesundheitssystems kurz vor Weihnachten 1971 den War on Cancer ausgerufen hatte. Seither sind mehrere hundert Milliarden Dollar an Forschungsgeldern geflossen  die Behandlungskosten, die sich allein in den USA mittlerweile auf 64 Milliarden Dollar pro Jahr belaufen, nicht einmal eingerechnet. Doch es half bisher alles nichts. Im Gegenteil: Die Zahl der Krebstoten beläuft sich in den USA mittlerweile auf 550.000 pro Jahr.
...
Grund für diese Schieflage ist die im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes fixe Idee, dass bestimmte Gen-Mutationen Krebs auslösen. Diese Gen-Mutations-Theorie ist insbesondere seit Nixons vollmundiger Kriegserklärung gegen den Krebs zum alles beherrschenden Dogma geworden. Danach sollen Mutationen bei so genannten Onkogenen das Tumorwachstum stimulieren, so genannte Tumor-Suppressor-Gene das Wachstum dämpfen. Doch wie es George Miklos, einer der ganz Großen der internationalen Genforschung, in nature biotechnology kürzlich korrekt formulierte: *Die Gen-Mutations-Hypothese zu Krebs ist fundamental fehlerhaft und kommt Voodoo Science gleich. Ist sie doch nicht nur unbewiesen, sondern auch höchst widersprüchlich.* Zugleich bringen neue Forschungserkenntnisse die Mutations-Theorie regelrecht ins Wanken  und rücken ein anderes Erklärmodell immer stärker ins Krebs-Rampenlicht: Aneuploidie, was so viel bedeutet wie Chromosomenaberration - im weitesten Sinne jegliche Anomalie bezüglich Struktur oder Zahl der Chromosomen.
...

* Die größte gemeinsame Eigenschaft von Krebs ist: Aneuploidie*, schreibt auch *Christoph Lengauer von der John Hopkins University* vergangenen November in seinem nature-Artikel Aneuploidy und Krebs. Während *Thomas Ried, Leiter der Abteilung Cancer Genomics beim National Cancer Institute,* konstatiert: Aneuploidie kann bei Krebs durchaus die erste Anomalie, der erste entscheidende Faktor sein.
...

Sogar die Zellen innerhalb eines Krebses unterscheiden sich. *Zugleich zeigt sich, wie unsere und andere Studien belegen, dass die Bösartigkeit eines Tumors mit der Intensität des Chromosomenschadens korrespondiert,* so der *Berkeley-Professor Peter Duesberg* in der Fachpublikation Cell Cycle.
...

* Je schwerer der Chromosomenschaden, desto bösartiger auch der Tumor.* Diese Parallelität legt den Schluss nahe, dass die Chromosomendeformation eine gewisse Schwelle überschreiten muss, damit es zu krebsspezifischen Symptomen kommt, fügt *Duesberg* hinzu, der in den 70ern das erste Onkogen src mitentdeckte, jedoch dem Mutations-Paradigma seit langem kaum noch etwas abgewinnen kann.
...

Die Tragik an der Sache ist dabei, dass die Aneuploidie-Theorie wertvolle praktische Implikationen zu bieten hat: *So würde die Diagnostik stark verbessert,* indem man zum Beispiel Tumore oder mit Hilfe von Papsmear-Tests Gebärmuttergewebe, das krebsverdächtig ist, im Frühstadium auf Aneuploidie anstatt auf Gen-Mutationen analysieren würde , was etwa in Schweden bereits gemacht wird. Dies kann bedeuten, dass man keine Prostatektomie vornehmen müsste, weil das Gewebe noch nicht aneuploid ist. 
...

Denn die klinische Realität ist, dass nicht einzelne Gen-Veränderungen, sondern Chromosomenschäden dazu führen, dass die für 90 Prozent der Krebstodesfälle verantwortliche Metastasenbildung neue Nischen findet und resistent wird gegen Medikamenten-basierte Therapien, so Miklos."
Zitat Ende

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Forumsfreunde,

unser AK-Leiter Knut Krüger hat mich heute abend per E-Mail gebeten, meine AK-Tätigkeit zu beenden. "Heckenschützen" könne man "in den eigenen Reihen nicht gebrauchen." Ich gebe hiermit öffentlich bekannt, der Bitte nachzukommen.

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Hartmut und ich haben uns respektiert und jeweils die Fähigkeiten und das Wissen des Anderen anerkannt. Ich bedaure deshalb die Entwicklung der letzten Tage, und es tut mir außerordentlich leid, dass es uns nicht gelungen ist, diese zu durchbrechen. Aber so eine Diskussion entwickelt eine eigene Dynamik, aus der es schwer ist, heraus zu kommen.
Ich werde versuchen, es zukünftig besser zu machen.

Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> Hartmut und ich haben uns respektiert und jeweils die Fähigkeiten und das Wissen des Anderen anerkannt....


Hallo, Ihr Zwei!

Es ist außerordentlich ärgerlich, dass Ihr Euch zerstritten habt!!!!

Ich schätze Eure Beiträge sehr, und Ihr gehört Beide zu denen, die hier im Forum etwas voranbringen wollen. Also setzt Euch bei Streitfragen hinter den Kulissen auseinander, aber arbeitet bitte weiterhin zusammen an gemeinsamen Zielen. Ihr seid beide dynamisch genug, um eine sich entwickelt habende Dynamik auch zurückzudrehen.

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Schorschel,



> Ich schätze Eure Beiträge sehr, und Ihr gehört Beide zu denen, die hier im Forum etwas voranbringen wollen. Also setzt Euch bei Streitfragen hinter den Kulissen auseinander, aber arbeitet bitte weiterhin zusammen an gemeinsamen Zielen. Ihr seid beide dynamisch genug, um eine sich entwickelt habende Dynamik auch zurückzudrehen.


Dein Hinweis an die o.g. Herren unterstütze ich Ganz und Gar, ein ähnliche Privatmail habe ich dem Wolfgang aus Berlin auch geschrieben, nach dem ich mein nicht gerade schönen Beitrag wieder gelöscht hatte!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Auch zerbrochenes Porzellan kann man wieder zusammenfügen

*Hallo, Forumsfreunde, die Zeit heilt Wunden. Ich bin optimistisch genug, einfach mal anzunehmen, daß auch gestandene Männer nach einer Weile der Besinnung und erneuter gegenseitiger Respektierung wieder den Weg zueinander finden können. Manchmal geht das nur in ganz kleinen Schritten oder, was noch besser wäre, wenn man einfach mal die Möglichkeiten einer ganz normalen Telefonverbindung nutzt. 
Nach alter Lebensweisheit sollte dabei der ältere den ersten Schritt tun. Ich habe leider versäumt, herauszufinden, wer das nun ist.

*"Es gibt nur ein Rezept gegen das Altern: Die Verluste hinnehmen und das Beste aus dem machen, was uns noch bleibt"

*(US-Schriftsteller Philip Roth in einem Interview zu seinem gestrigen 75. Geburtstag)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Freunde des Forums,

unser Arbeitskreis beschäftigt sich auch damit, die DNA-Analyse, d.h. Bestimmung der Ploidie eines Karzinoms, bekannter zu machen, damit jeder Patient dies für die Beurteilung seines Karzinoms nutzt. Am einfachsten ist es aus den vorhandenen Stanzbiopsien. Die gesetzliche Krankenkasse bezahlt problemlos. _Es ist kein Marker der Zukunft, oder einer für Privatpatienten, sondern ein Marker der Gegenwart.

_ Nun scheint es, als ob nur Prof. Böcking und ein paar andere einzelne Seelen diesen Prognosefaktor propagieren würden. Deshalb habe ich aus einem Dokument von Prof. Bonkhoff, einem sehr aktiven Pathologen im Bereich der Prostata, mal einige Zitate aus einem Papier von ihm herausgesucht. ( http://www.prostapath.org/download/pca-diag.pdf )

Gruß, Wolfgang

* "Neue Entwicklungen in der pathologischen Diagnostik des Prostatakarzinoms,  Helmut Bonkhoff, 2005"*
..................................................  ..................................................  ....... 

...Der Gleason Grad korreliert u.a. mit:
·  dem präoperativen PSA
·  dem pT- Stadium und Tumorvolumen
·  dem Lymphknotenstatus
·  anderen Prognosefaktoren, z.B. *Ploidiestatus*, Angiogenese, ect.
·  der Rezidiv- und Überlebensrate

...Dazu gehört eine Reihe von Marker, die in Abhängigkeit von der klinischen Konstellation, des pathologischen Befundes und den therapeutischen Optionen zusätzliche Informationen liefern können:
·  MIB-1 (Proliferationsmarker): cut-off 5% oder 10% positive Zellen
·  P 27 (Zellzyklusinhibitor): cut-off 50% positive Zellen ·  Bcl-2 (Apoptosensupressor): cut-off Foci mit >20% positive Zellen 
·  P53: (Oncogen): cut-off positiv oder negativ
·  Chromogranin A (neuroendokrine Differenzierung):
cut-off Foci mit >20% positive Zellen
·  MUC1/ AZGP1
·  EZH2/ E- cadherin
·  Östrogenrezeptoren
·  Progesteronrezeptoren
·  *Ploidiestatus: diploid, tetraploid, aneuploid

*...*Aneuploide* Prostatakarzinome sind ebenfalls hormonunabhängig und haben eine schlechtere Prognose als peridiploide Tumoren. Der *Ploidiestatus* korreliert oft, aber nicht immer mit dem Gleason Grad und liefert deshalb im Einzelfall zusätzliche prognostische Informationen.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Wolfgang. Du hast Dir da mit dem Herauslesen der Zitate Prof. Bonkhoffs viel Muehe gemacht, es ist aber leider so, dass Professor Bonkhoff weder DNA-Analysen erstellt noch das in praxi in irgendeiner Weise foerdert. 
Wenn ich mir diese vielen wichtigen Marker von ihm ansehe, frage ich mich immer, wem das je genutzt hat. Aus den pathologischen  Gutachten lesen sie doch nur den Gleason-Wert heraus, und dann geht es ohnehin ab zur OP. Da kommt die Prostata dann auf den Seziertisch, und der Gleson-Wert wird nochmal hoch gesetzt. Deshalb kann ich den Sinngehalt der immer wieder betonten  groesseren Aussagefaehigkeit von Biopsie-Praeparaten aus Stanzbiopsien im Gegensatz zur FNAB gar nicht erkennen. Was da von Prof. Bonkhoff et al  theroetisch postuliert wird, findet praktisch gar keine Verwertung. Wenn man mir partout das Bein  amputieren wird, brauche ich auch nicht zu wissen, wie dick  meine Zehen sind. 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

*Auf den Punkt gebracht

*Hallo, Wolfgang, hallo Reinhard, vorab auch von mir Anerkennung, lieber Wolfgang, dass Du aus dem Konvolut von aus Stanzbiopsien heraus zu interpretierenden Diagnosemöglichkeiten Dich nur auf ein paar relevante Fakten beschränkt hast. Was hilft es dem Patienten, wenn einige wenige wissen, was man alles aus einer primären Stanzbiopsie heraus kristallisieren könnte, wenn man es denn kann; und wer beherrscht diese fast nur noch theoretische, wissenschaftliche Materie. Wenn man dann andererseits erfährt, daß eine selbst primitiv, d.h. ohne Ultraschall und ohne örtliche Betäubung durchgeführte Stanzbiopsie hoch vergütet wird, dann überfällt einen Frust, wenn nebenwirkungsärmere, zusätzliche Diagnosemöglichkeiten wie eine FNAB  mit einer Ploidie-Auswertung in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, obwohl kostengünstiger und auch von den GKV bezahlt, ein so stiefmütterliches Dasein fristet. In Schweden ist die FNAB mit Ploidie Standard. Japan praktiziert das schon mit immer größerer Anerkennung seitens der zuständigen wissenschaftlichen Institutionen, aber die verkrustete Altherrenriege in der BRD weicht nicht von den einmal eingefahrenen Geleisen ab, weil das alles so schön bequem und vor allem lukrativ ist. Ob das für die Betroffenen auch immense Nachteile erbringt, wird schlicht überhört, übersehen oder einfach ignoriert.

*"Wenn wir Genies wollen, müssen wir uns mit ihrer Unbequemlichkeit abfinden, und das ist etwas, was die Welt nie tun wird. Sie wünscht sich Genies, will aber, dass sie sich genau wie der Durchschnitt benehmen"
*(Georg Moore, irischer Dichter)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WernerS

Hallo an die Ploide-Spezialisten,

ich habe von Prof. Bonkhoff folgende Stellungnahme gefunden:

*Stellenwert der DNA- Ploidie* 
Peridiploide Prostatakarzinome haben zweifelsohne eine bessere Prognose als peri-tetraploide und aneuploide Karzinome (13). Den peridiploiden DNA- Befund jedoch mit einem geringen Progressionsrisiko oder einem sog. Haustierkrebs gleichsetzen zu wollen, ist unzulässig. Ob bei einem Prostatakarzinompatient eine abwartende Haltung (watchful waiting) aus onkologischer Sicht vertretbar ist, hängt vielmehr vom Gleason Grad, von dem in den Stanzbiopsien erfassten Tumorvolumen, der PSA-Kinetik (PSA-Verdopplungszeit, PSA-Dichte), dem Alter und der persönlichen Lebenserwartung (z.B. kardiovaskuläres Risiko) ab.
Auch bei einem aneuploiden DNA- Befund, der für den Patienten wegen der schlech-ten Prognose enorme Auswirkung auf die Therapieentscheidung haben kann, ist Vor-sicht angesagt: Prämaligne Prostataveränderungen vom Typ HGPIN, die bei Männern über 50 Jahren mit oder ohne Karzinom häufig vorkommen, sind oftmals aneuploid. Da die zytologische Prostatadiagnostik nach Feinnadelaspiration nicht in der Lage ist, zwischen HGPIN und einem Prostatakarzinom zu unterscheiden, kann man prinzi-piell nie ausschließen , dass HGPIN und nicht das Karzinom für den aneuploiden DNA- Befund verantwortlich sind. DNA-Messungen sollten deshalb stets an Stanz-biopsien durchgeführt werden, die im Hinblick auf HGPIN überprüft wurden, um HGPIN- assoziierte (falsch- positive) aneuploide Befunde zu vermeiden. 
Die Beobachtung, dass bei einem peritetraploiden DNA-Befund ein erhöhtes Risiko für die Entstehung der Androgenresistenz besteht, basiert überwiegend auf Studien aus den 80er und 90er Jahren , wobei damals die beidseitige Orchiektomie als Standard der Androgenentzugstherapie galt. Über die prognostische Bedeutung des peritetraploi-den DNA-Befundes im Rahmen der modernen, zeitlich limitierten, dreifachen Andro-genblockade gibt es bislang überhaupt keine Daten. Einem Patienten auf Grund eines peritetraploiden Histogrammes generell von der Hormontherapie abzuraten, ist daher nicht zulässig. Ob ein Prostatakarzinom auf eine Androgenentzugstherapie anspricht oder nicht, hängt letztlich davon ab, ob innerhalb eines Jahres der PSA-Nadir von 0.05 ng/ml erreicht wird oder nicht. Dagegen sind Verlaufskontrollen, die an Hand von sukzessiven DNA- Bestimmungen am aspirierten Material den Therapieerfolg zu ermit-teln versuchen, im Zeitalter der modernen PSA- Diagnostik obsolet. 
Die verlässlichsten Aussagen über die DNA- Ploidie erhält man in der Prostatektomie, bei der der ganze Tumor zur Untersuchung zur Verfügung steht. Der prognostische Wert der DNA-Analyse in der Stanzbiopsie ist dagegen umstritten, da der biologisch relevante Tumorherd nicht unbedingt in der Stanzbiopsie erfasst sein muss. In der letz-ten Ausgabe Tumors of the Prostate Gland (2000) des Armed Forces Institute of Pathology (AFIP), ein weltweit anerkanntes Zentrum für Tumorpathologie, wird aus-drücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass die prognostische Aussagekraft der DNA- Ploidie in der Stanzbiopsie wegen des Sampling Errors fraglich ist. Ähnlich kritisch äußert sich auch Epstein in einem kürzlich im Lancet erschienenen Beitrag, wonach die Ploidie-bestimmung in der Stanzbiopsie keine zusätzlichen prognostischen Informationen für das pathologische Staging liefert, wenn der Gleason Grad korrekt ermittelt wurde (6). 

*Fazit* 
Der histopathologische Prostatabefund liefert für das prätherapeutische und postopera-tive Staging wichtige prognostische Informationen, die in einem zunehmenden Maße direkten Einfuß auch auf die Therapieentscheidung ausüben. Unabdingbare Vorraus-setzung dafür ist die konsequente Nutzung aller anerkannten Prognosefaktoren und eine sachgerechte Aufarbeitung und verlässliche Befundung. Die Einführung neuer Marker eröffnet darüber hinaus neue Möglichkeiten für die Abschätzung des individuellen Krankheitsverlaufs, bedürfen jedoch noch einer weiteren Validierung bevor ihr routi-nemäßiger Einsatz in der Prostatadiagnostik empfohlen werden kann.

http://media.gek.de/downloads/magazine/GEK-Edition-PCa_DNA_Zytometrie.pdf

*aus Schriftenreihe zur Gesundheitsanalyse, Band 41 Januar 2006*

Ich habe nicht geprüft, inwieweit Inhalte mit Wolfgang's Ausführungen übereinstimmen.
Vielen Dank für euere mühevolle und für uns sehr wertvolle Arbeit.

Gruß
Werner

----------


## Harro

*Leider nichts Neues

*Hallo, lieber Werner, die von Dir eingestellten Erkenntnisse, nicht bewiesenen Behauptungen oder auch überhaupt mittlerweile umstrittenen teilweise Binsenweisheiten sind leider für die von Dir angesprochenen Ploidie-Spezialisten wirklich ein alter Hut. Ich bitte höflich um Verständnis für diese drastische Formulierung.
Was soll man denn mit dieser Formulierung in der Praxis anfangen?:




> Ob ein Prostatakarzinom auf eine Androgenentzugstherapie anspricht oder nicht, hängt letztlich davon ab, ob innerhalb eines Jahres der PSA-Nadir von 0.05 ng/ml erreicht wird oder nicht. Dagegen sind Verlaufskontrollen, die an Hand von sukzessiven DNA- Bestimmungen am aspirierten Material den Therapieerfolg zu ermit-teln versuchen, im Zeitalter der modernen PSA- Diagnostik obsolet.


Das hört sich so an  wie die alte Bauernweisheit "Wenn der Hahn kräht auf dem Mist, ändert sich das Wetter oder es bleibt wie es ist"

Kannst Du in dieser Aussage eine Hilfestellung für einen PCa-Betroffenen erkennen?

Wie kann man diese Aussage deuten?:




> Die verlässlichsten Aussagen über die DNA- Ploidie erhält man in der Prostatektomie, bei der der ganze Tumor zur Untersuchung zur Verfügung steht. Der prognostische Wert der DNA-Analyse in der Stanzbiopsie ist dagegen umstritten, da der biologisch relevante Tumorherd nicht unbedingt in der Stanzbiopsie erfasst sein muss


Wenn der Hund schon begraben ist, bringt auch eine nachträgliche Ploidie nur noch bedingt eine Aussage für die fernere Zukunft, und wenn die wohl vorherige Stanzbiopsie keinen Tumor getroffen hat, ist auch keine Ploidie von Tumorzellen davon möglich. Das ist doch für mich als neutraler, objektiver Leser leeres Stroh dreschen oder Worthülsen zusammenbasteln, die besonders gescheit klingen. Ich bin müde, es macht wenig Vergnügen, so alte Kamellen immer und immer wieder aufgetischt zu bekommen. 

*"Wer die Spielregeln aufstellt, gewinnt auch. Das ist der Sinn der Spielregeln"
*(Aurel Schmidt, Schweizer Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Werner,

der von dir zitierte Beitrag ist Teil seines Vortrages beim Bremer Symposium über die DNA-Zytometrie im Jahr 2005. Die von mir weiter oben eingestellten Zitate von Prof. Bonkhoff sind aus dem gleichen Jahr. 
Es ist in beiden Fällen erkennbar, dass er die Bestimmung der Ploidie zur Gewinnung von Informationen anerkennt. Ich schreibe es erneut: Diese Bestimmung ist Kassenleistung und kostet den Patienten nichts. Warum sollte man das nicht nutzen?
Desweiteren macht Bonkhoff ein paar so nicht zulässige Aussagen, um die Ploidie klein zu reden.




> Peridiploide Prostatakarzinome haben zweifelsohne eine bessere Prognose als peritetraploide und aneuploide Karzinome (13). Den peridiploiden DNA- Befund jedoch mit einem geringen Progressionsrisiko oder einem sog. Haustierkrebs gleichsetzen zu wollen, ist unzulässig.


 Das macht niemand. Es geht um die Erkennung von Tendenzen und geeignete Therapieauswahl und Therapiemonitoring.
 


> Ob bei einem Prostatakarzinompatient eine abwartende Haltung (watchful waiting) aus onkologischer Sicht vertretbar ist, hängt vielmehr vom Gleason Grad, von dem in den Stanzbiopsien erfassten Tumorvolumen, der PSA-Kinetik (PSA-Verdopplungszeit, PSA-Dichte), dem Alter und der persönlichen Lebenserwartung (z.B. kardiovaskuläres Risiko) ab.


 Auch davon hängt die Entscheidung ab.

 


> Auch bei einem aneuploiden DNA- Befund, der für den Patienten wegen der schlechten Prognose enorme Auswirkung auf die Therapieentscheidung haben kann, ist Vorsicht angesagt:


 Vorsicht ist immer angesagt. Das hat nichts mit Ploidie speziell zu tun. Diesen Marker aber nicht zu nutzen, ist unvorsichtig.
 


> Prämaligne Prostataveränderungen vom Typ HGPIN, die bei Männern über 50 Jahren mit oder ohne Karzinom häufig vorkommen, sind oftmals aneuploid. Da die zytologische Prostatadiagnostik nach Feinnadelaspiration nicht in der Lage ist, zwischen HGPIN und einem Prostatakarzinom zu unterscheiden, kann man prinzipiell nie ausschließen , dass HGPIN und nicht das Karzinom für den aneuploiden DNA- Befund verantwortlich sind.


Eben drum macht Prof. Böcking, und unser Arbeitskreis schlägt das auch so vor, die erste DNA-Analyse meist aus der sowieso vorhandenen Stanzbiopsie, wie Bonkoff dann gleich vorschlägt.



> DNA-Messungen sollten deshalb stets an Stanzbiopsien durchgeführt werden, die im Hinblick auf HGPIN überprüft wurden, um HGPIN- assoziierte (falsch- positive) aneuploide Befunde zu vermeiden.


Alles klar, es sollte, wie er hier selbst sagt, auch die Ploidie genutzt werden . 

:p


> Über die prognostische Bedeutung des peritetraploiden DNA-Befundes im Rahmen der modernen, zeitlich limitierten, dreifachen Androgenblockade gibt es bislang überhaupt keine Daten.


 Hier wird etwas über die DHB ausgesagt, die als Außenseitermethode nicht weiter erforscht ist, und mit der DNA-Analyse verknüpft, um diese schlecht zu machen.
 


> Einem Patienten auf Grund eines peritetraploiden Histogrammes generell von der Hormontherapie abzuraten, ist daher nicht zulässig. Ob ein Prostatakarzinom auf eine Androgenentzugstherapie anspricht oder nicht, hängt letztlich davon ab, ob innerhalb eines Jahres der PSA-Nadir von 0.05 ng/ml erreicht wird oder nicht. Dagegen sind Verlaufskontrollen, die an Hand von sukzessiven DNA- Bestimmungen am aspirierten Material den Therapieerfolg zu ermitteln versuchen, im Zeitalter der modernen PSA- Diagnostik obsolet.


 Was ist an der PSA-Diagnostik modern, außer, dass sie zeitlich jünger ist. Sie ist unsicher und nicht besser, als die DNA-Analytik. Beides zusammen, macht wahrscheinlich Sinn.
 


> Die verlässlichsten Aussagen über die DNA- Ploidie erhält man in der Prostatektomie, bei der der ganze Tumor zur Untersuchung zur Verfügung steht. Der prognostische Wert der DNA-Analyse in der Stanzbiopsie ist dagegen umstritten, da der biologisch relevante Tumorherd nicht unbedingt in der Stanzbiopsie erfasst sein muss.


 Dies Aussage beschreibt den Traum eines Pathologen. Sie ist aus Sicht des Patienten bescheuert. Soll nun jeder seine Prostata entfernen lassen, damit eine zuverlässige Diagnostik zustande kommt?
 


> In der letzten Ausgabe Tumors of the Prostate Gland (2000) des Armed Forces Institute of Pathology (AFIP), ein weltweit anerkanntes Zentrum für Tumorpathologie, wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass die prognostische Aussagekraft der DNA- Ploidie in der Stanzbiopsie wegen des Sampling Errors fraglich ist.


 Das ist aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Einen "Sampling Error" haben wir an vielen Stellen. Die Entnahme von Biopsiematerial ist häufig fehlerbehafttet, weil der Tumor erst einmal getroffen werden muss. Der Gleason ist ein einziger Sampling Error, weil viele Pathologen diesen falsch bestimmen und nicht sorgfältig genug.
 


> Ähnlich kritisch äußert sich auch Epstein in einem kürzlich im Lancet erschienenen Beitrag, wonach die Ploidiebestimmung in der Stanzbiopsie keine zusätzlichen prognostischen Informationen für das pathologische Staging liefert, wenn der Gleason Grad korrekt ermittelt wurde (6).


 Wieder Denkfehler: Der Gleason-Score wird nach Aussage von Prof. Bonkohoff selbst, eben sehr häufig nicht korrekt bestimmt. Damit ist das pathologische Staging sehr häufig fehlerhaft (3 Pathologen 3 Meinungen). Die Ploidiebestimmung ist jedoch nicht vom menschlichen Faktor abhängig und weltweit reproduzierbar.
 :p 


> *Fazit* :p
> Der histopathologische Prostatabefund liefert für das prätherapeutische und postoperative Staging wichtige prognostische Informationen, die in einem zunehmenden Maße direkten Einfuß auch auf die Therapieentscheidung ausüben.


Wenn man den Satz korrekt liest, ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Es sind "wichtige", aber eben nicht "ausreichende" Informationen
 


> Unabdingbare Vorraussetzung dafür ist die konsequente Nutzung aller anerkannten Prognosefaktoren und eine sachgerechte Aufarbeitung und verlässliche Befundung.


 Genau das wird meist nicht erfüllt uhnd ist somit eine entscheidende Fehlerquelle.
 


> Die Einführung neuer Marker eröffnet darüber hinaus neue Möglichkeiten für die Abschätzung des individuellen Krankheitsverlaufs, bedürfen jedoch noch einer weiteren Validierung bevor ihr routinemäßiger Einsatz in der Prostatadiagnostik empfohlen werden kann.


 Hier zieht er fast den richtigen Schluss. Neue Marker gibt es, aber nicht routinemäßig für jedermann. Warum dann also nicht einen Marker nutzen, der routinemäßig zur Verfügung steht?

Ich habe bald keine Lust mehr, mich damit auseinanderzusetzen.  Was soll das alles? Die DNA-Zytometrie ist anerkannt und wird weltweit genutzt. Sie wird von der Kasse bezahlt. Ein paar Patienten und einige Ärzte nutzen sie. Wer es nicht macht, hat Pech. Er macht die absolute "Null-Acht- Fünfzehn-Diagnose und Behandlung". 

"Bonkoffs" Marker sind ein echter Fortschritt. Wenn diese dann allgemein zugänglich sind und genutzt werden, ist das mit Sicherheit gut. Bis dahin muss man aber das nehmen, was da ist.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Harald, hallo Wolfgang,
vielen Dank für euere detaillierten Ausführungen. Meine eingebrachte Textpassage von Prof. Bonkhoff sollte keinen Zweifel an der Forderung nach Zweitmeinung mittels DNA-Zytometrie sein. Schaut euch bitte aber folgendes an:

*Helmut (i) in einem anderen Thread*
Mit großer Aufmerksamkeit verfolge ich die Diskussionen der letzten Wochen über FNAB und DNA-Zytometrie. Die Informationen über eine präzisere und gleichzeitig schonendere Diagnostik, die es ermöglicht, Therapie-Entscheidungen zu optimieren, sind hoch interessant, das Engagement der Aktiven ist bewundernswert. Allerdings verlaufen die lebhaften Diskussionen zum größeren Teil auf einem fast wissenschaftlichen Niveau, *welches vielen der Forumsteilnehmer das Verständnis erschweren dürfte*. Ich möchte mich hiervon keinesfalls ausschließen und muss gestehen, dass für mich trotz Beschäftigung mit der angeführten Literatur noch viele Fragen offen bleiben.

*Hallo Hutschi, das klingt überheblich*
"Ich bin müde, es macht wenig Vergnügen, so alte Kamellen immer und immer wieder aufgetischt zu bekommen".

Auf die DNA-Bestimmung wurde zwar in der Vergangenheit immer wieder aufmerksam gemacht. Die Empfehlung, eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen bezog sich aber fast immer auf die klassische Vorgehensweise. Das Material wurde Prof. Bonkhoff (oft empfohlen), Prof. Helpap zur Überprüfung des GS zugeschickt. Diese Auswertung war dann Kassenleistung. Wer mehr Aussagen über das eingesandte Material haben wollte, musste das extra bezahlen (auch ich).

Ein Beitrag von Urologe fs aus 2006 habe ich am besten verstanden:

_Hallo,_
_man braucht keine Feinnadelbiopsie zur DNA-Zytometrie, wie ich schon einmal schrieb. Die Zytometrie ist selbstverständlich auch aus der Biopsie und auf Wunsch gleich bei der Diagnosestellung mitzumachen. Eine erneute Punktion daher überflüssig. Eine FN-Biopsie alleine ist aber nicht in der Lage, eine saubere Diagnostik zu gewährleisten (Gleason, neurale oder intraduktale Invasion, Samenblaseninfiltration, biologische Marker wie bcl2, Androgenrezeptorstatus etc.). Dafür führt die FNB häufiger zu falsch-negativen Ergebnissen (Tumor wird übersehen). Deshalb geht alle Welt von der FNB ab - nicht von der Zytometrie._

_Gruss__fs_

Nach meiner Meinung wird jetzt sowas wie ein Paradigmenwechsel angestrebt. Ich bin gespannt, wie das bei den Mitgliedern des BPS-Kopfes, dem ja Prof. Bonkhoff angehört, ankommt.  
GrußWernerS

----------


## Harro

*Müde sein ist doch menschlich

*Hallo, WernerS:
*





 Zitat von WernerS

Hallo Hutschi, das klingt überheblich


*Ich war nun um diese Uhrzeit wirklich müde. Das ist oft so bei älteren Männern oder vornehmer älteren Herren, als der ich mich nicht fühle. Da kam dann das so oft strapazierte Ungetüm Bonkhoffscher Ergüsse, derer ich einfach ein wenig überdrüssig war, weil sie mittlerweile durch ständiges Wiederholen nicht nur durch Dich wirklich ermüdend wirken. Ich bitte gnädig um Nachsicht, denn Überheblichkeit entspricht eigentlich nicht meinem Charakter oder meiner Mentalität.

*"Die besten Vergrößerungsgläser für die Freuden dieser Welt sind die, aus denen man trinkt"
*(Joachim Ringelnatz, deutscher Humorist)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo WernerS und Hutschi. Mal ganz abgesehen von unserer persoenlichen Situation wundere ich mich manchmal, warum gewisse Phaenomene nicht erforscht werden. Wenn sich durch Hormontherapie nach 12-13 Monaten nicht  messbarem PSA dann doch wieder ein Rezidiv zeigt (wie bei vielen so  wie ich, die wie ich die DHB gemacht haben), dann muss doch in der Prostata ein  Krebspotential verblieben sein, das hormonresistent ist und im PSA-Wert sich nicht reflektiert. Was ist das? Was sind das fuer Zellen? Welche Mittel gaebe es, dieses kleine aber hoechst gefaehrliche Restpotential zu erkennen und zu vernichten? Zu vernichten, solange es noch so winzig ist.
Wir haben mit unseren Selbstexperimenten die Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie als ein hervorragendes Instrument zur Ueberwachung des Therapieverlaufs kennen gelernt. In meinem Fall habe ich die DNA-Analyse aus dem Stanzmaterial  bei Erstdiagnose vor Therapiebeginn (DHB/Leibowitz). Die DNA-Analyse 6 Jahre spaeter zeigt eine Hoeherstufung der Malignitaet von peridiploid auf peritetraploid/multiploid. Ich haette gerne gewusst, ob dies ein natuerlicher, auch ohne Therapie zu erwartender Verlauf gewesen waere, oder ob er durch die Therapie induziert worden ist. Haette ich besser getan, gar keine Hormontherapie zu machen?

Unter Therapien veraendert sich die Malignitaet (Gleason-Score). Diese Veraenderungen scheinen mir gar nicht erforscht.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Allerseits,

es stellt sich die Frage, ob die Bestimmung der Ploidie mehr eine wissenschaftliche Betrachtung ist, oder ob auch Praktiker diese nutzen. Zwei dieser Praktiker, einen Chefarzt und einen Chefpathologen aus Coburg,  möchte ich zitieren. Der ganze Beitrag vom Juni 2007 kann hier nachgelesen werden, ab Seite 22: https://gek.de/export/sites/default/...herkennung.pdf 

Wenn der Link nicht funktioniert, versucht es hier:
http://www.bv-pathologie.de/dokument...herkennung.pdf

Zellophan100 hat im Juli 2007 bereits darauf hingewiesen (http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4164#post14164)

Es handelt sich um

* Chefarzt Prof. Dr. Dr. Walter Ludwig Strohmaier*, Ärztlicher Direktor des Klinikums Coburg, Facharzt für Urologie http://www.klinikum-coburg.de/cms/index.php?id=20 

und 
*PD Dr. med. univ. Andreas Gschwendter*, leitender Arzt des Institutes für Pathologie des Klinikums Coburg, Spezialgebiet Blasen-und Prostatakarzinom. http://www.klinikum-coburg.de/cms/index.php?id=27 

Zitat: Chakravarti und Zhai (2003) haben in einer ausgedehnten Literaturrecherche molekulare und genetische Marker hinsichtlich ihrer Aussagekraft für die Prognose geprüft.
  Der *Gleason-Score*, der am histologischen Präparat ermittelt wird, erlaubt zwar eine prognostische Aussage hinsichtlich der Lebenserwartung (bei niedrigem Gleason-Score 24 ist das Risiko, an Prostatakrebs innerhalb von 15 Jahren zu sterben, sehr gering [Albertson u.a.]), die meisten Gleason-Score- Bestimmungen, die von den Pathologen durchgeführt werden, liegen aber in einem Graubereich von 56. Außerdem ist die Reproduzierbarkeit dieser Methode gering (Rousselet u.a.).
Einzig die *DNA-Zytometrie* wurde als viel versprechender Marker eingestuft, der in extensiven biologischen und klinischen Studien seinen Stellenwert als Prognosefaktor gezeigt hat. Insbesondere durch die Arbeiten von Tribukait (1993, 2006) konnte gezeigt werden, dass mit der DNA-Zytometrie die prognostische Einschätzung deutlich verbessert werden kann. Zusätzlich erlaubt sie auch eine Beurteilung, ob ein fortgeschrittener Krebs auf bestimmte Medikamente (z.B. Hormonentzugstherapie) anspricht oder nicht.

Die DNA-Zytometrie hat bislang allerdings nicht den Stellenwert erlangt, der ihr auf Grund der obigen Ausführungen zukommen sollte. Dabei ist sicherlich zu berücksichtigen, dass nicht ausschließlich medizinische Argumente eine Rolle spielen bei der Verbreitung von Untersuchungs- und Behandlungsmethoden. Fachliche Interessen und Vergütungsaspekte sind dabei oftmals auch entscheidend.

Die Diagnostik bei Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs sollte unbedingt die Durchführung einer DNA-Zytometrie beinhalten. Sie sollte in die Therapieempfehlung einbezogen werden, da sie der verlässlichste Prognosemarker ist, den wir momentan zur Verfügung haben. Auf diese Weise lassen sich unnötige Behandlungsmaßnahmen mit teilweise schweren Folgeerscheinungen vermeiden, aber auch Risikosituationen erkennen, in denen unmittelbar gehandelt werden muss. Die Vergütung der genannten Maßnahmen muss  im Gegensatz zu den derzeitigen Bedingungen  auch kostendeckend sein, um eine allgemeine Akzeptanz bei den Leistungserbringern zu finden. Ein solches Gesamtkonzept lässt dennoch erwarten, sinnvoll Kosten im Gesundheitswesen zu sparen. Diese Überlegungen müssen unbedingt auch Eingang in die aktuelle Diskussion um Prostatakrebszentren (ähnlich wie Brustkrebszentren) finden. Die Kriterien, die derzeit als Voraussetzung für die Zertifizierung solcher Zentren geplant sind, lassen ansonsten erwarten, Prostatakrebs um jeden Preis zu diagnostizieren und möglichst radikal zu therapieren. Zitat Ende

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

bei einer Internetrecherche bin ich auf das Buch *Surviving Prostate Cancer Without Surgery, M.D. Hennenfent* gestoßen mit einem interessanten Artikel über die Ploidie. Über Bildmontage habe ich dies nachstehend zusammengestellt.




Es wird in der Tabellenauswertung die große Bedeutung der Ploidie auf den Erfolg der Prostatektomie wie in der von mir vorgestellten Studie bestätigt und zeigt wieder zu 100 % ein Rezidiv beim aneuploiden Tumor.
Ich meine, dass wir vom AK und natürlich besonders unser Konrad mit unseren immer wieder ausgesprochenen Empfehlungen, die DNA bestimmen zu lassen, modern gegen den allgemeinen Trend sind.
Weiter bestätigt mir dies Ergebnis, dass bei WW höchste Vorsicht geboten ist für jüngere Betroffene, da es über die Jahre zu einer Verschlechterung der Malignität kommt, und ist dann einmal der aneuploide Stand erreicht, dann scheint es keinen kurativen Ansatz mehr zu geben. In diesem Zusammenhang werde ich an eine Forumsdiskussion zwischen Reinardo, LudwigS und mir zum Thema Übertherapie erinnert, und zwar hat Ludwig mit dem treffenden Spruch die Diskussion beendet: Es ist besser den Zimmerbrand zu löschen und nicht zu warten, bis der Dachstuhl in Flammen steht.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## wassermann

> Weiter bestätigt mir dies Ergebnis, dass bei WW höchste Vorsicht geboten ist für jüngere Betroffene, da es über die Jahre zu einer Verschlechterung der Malignität kommt, und ist dann einmal der aneuploide Stand erreicht, dann scheint es keinen kurativen Ansatz mehr zu geben. In diesem Zusammenhang werde ich an einer Forumsdiskussion zwischen Reinardo, LudwigS und mir zum Thema Übertherapie erinnert, und zwar hat Ludwig mit dem treffenden Spruch die Diskussion beendet: Es ist besser den Zimmerbrand zu löschen und nicht zu warten, bis der Dachstuhl in Flammen steht.
> Gruß Knut.


Nichts anderes verfechte nicht nur ich seit meinem Erscheinen in diesem Forum:
 Je jünger der Patient, umso angeratener sind RADIKALE Maßnahmen, die zumindest die Möglichkeit eröffnen, den Tumor bzw. die größten Teile desselben zu entfernen, wahrnehmen. Nicht etwa, um sich vorzumachen, mit Sicherheit "kurativ" vorzugehen, sondern um die auch noch so geringe Chance auf langfristige "Heilung" oder Zeitgewinnung zu wahren.

Ohne letztlich vertiefend in die Zytometrie-Dikussion eingestiegen zu sein, getraue ich mir zum ersten Mal, meine Vermutung zu äußern, dass die Ergebnisse des AK es nahelegen werdenen, die größten Chancen in der Bekämpfung nicht metastasierter PCa in deren Entfernung zu suchen.
Oder: Vielleicht sind manche Standards nicht so falsch wie angenommen, auch wenn die Begründungen nicht dieselben sind.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann und ein Hallo an alle Freunde und Interessierte der Ploidie,

Zitat: Wassermann
_Ohne letztlich vertiefend in die Zytometrie-Diskussion eingestiegen zu sein, getraue ich mir zum ersten Mal, meine Vermutung zu äußern, dass die Ergebnisse des AK es nahelegen werden, die größten Chancen in der Bekämpfung nicht metastasierter PCa in deren Entfernung zu suchen._

Das Paradoxe ist, dass der Autor wohl ein anderes Ziel verfolgt, soweit man vom Buchtitel darauf rückschließen kann. Aber er führt auch aus, dass beim PCa nichts eindeutig ist, so dass dann wohl auch diese Meinungsbreite über die Aussagekraft der Ploidie abgedeckt ist. 
Ich nehme an, dass Du registriert hast, dass ab aneuploide Verteilung trotz Kapselbegrenzung man mit der Ektomie- und wahrscheinlich auch mit den anderen kurativen Therapien- schlechte Karten hat, und dies beweist, wie wichtig es ist, vor einer Therapieentscheidung seine DNA zu kennen.
Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit es den Forumslesern aufgefallen ist, dass die Daten dieser Statistik von 1990 sind. Die grundlegenden Arbeiten von Prof. Tribukait stammen ebenfalls aus den Neunzigern Jahren, d.h. die Bedeutung der Ploidie, ihre Wichtigkeit zur Beurteilung des PCas waren schon lange bekannt und wurden genutzt.
Verdrängt und ersetzt wurde die Ploidie durch den Gleason Score, und zwar können zytologisch die Zellen eines invasiven Prostatakarzinoms nicht von den Zellen der Vorläuferläsion PIN unterschieden werden. Der Gleason Score liefert somit bei der Erstdiagnose die eindeutige Diagnose, ob Krebs vorliegt, und ergänzend dazu liefert die Ploidie weitere, wichtige Informationen über die Aggressivität des Krebses.
Damit ergänzen sich Gleason Score und Ploidie *so wunderbar* und machen erst zusammen die Therapieentscheidung zu einer Wohlüberlegten und nicht zu einer Lotterie. 

Was für mich unverständlich, ja unbegreiflich ist, dass dieser Wissensstand der Ploidie nicht mehr genutzt wird. Er ist einfach gestrichen worden, als wenn es ihn noch nie gegeben hätte. Der medizinischen Wissenschaft fehlt die disziplinierende Logik und Strenge der Physik und der Ingenieurswissenschaften. Bei Letzteren ist es für mich unvorstellbar, dass auf bewährte bzw. bewiesene Erkenntnisse einfach verzichtet und durch ein Verfahren, das in vielen Bereichen ungenauere Aussagen liefert, ersetzt wird. Dies verbietet die wissenschaftliche Systematik.

Dazu passt meine kleine erlebte Geschichte. Nach meiner positiven PK-Diagnose wurde mir als Therapie die Prostatektomie empfohlen. Ich vereinbarte ein Gesprächstermin mit dem Professor und bereitete mich mit einem von mir erstellten Fragebogen auf das Gespräch vor. Es war schon etwas schwierig zu Wort zu kommen, denn für den Professor war es ein Routinegespräch oder besser passend ein gewohnter Monolog, und er hatte meinen Operationstermin schon eingeplant. Aber es gelang mir dann doch dem Professor zu vermitteln, dass ich einige Fragen hätte. Ich führte aus, dass ich annehme, dass eine Universitätsklinik auch Statistiken über die Operationen führt. Dies wurde mir kopfnickend bejaht. Meine erste Frage war dann, dass ich gerne die Statistik über die Inkontinenzrate der von ihm Operierten sehen möchte. 
Was heißt hier Statistik? Rufen sie die DKV an- _ich muss wohl ungläubig geguckt haben_- ja, das ist diese Privatversicherung, die Größte in Deutschland. Die machen Materialverbrauchsstatistiken für ganz Deutschland. Sie sind doch da wohl Mitglied?- _Nein, ich bin bei der Halleschen KV, antwortete ich_- Macht nichts, die werden auch ihnen Auskunft geben. Fragen sie dort, bei welchem Operateur die wenigsten Pampas verschrieben werden!

Bis zur Impotenzstatistik bin ich nicht gekommen. Er hatte mich schon vorher aus dem Zimmer komplementiert.
Geschehen im Juli 2006 an einer deutschen Universität, Abteilung Urologie.

Diese über Jahrzehnte mangelnde Systematik im medizinisch (un)wissenschaftlichen Alltagsbetrieb- und nicht nur in Deutschland-, keine ordentliche Statistiken, modernes Qualitätswesen ein Fremdwort sind für mich der Nährboden, die Erklärung, dass ein bewährtes Verfahren wie die Ploidie einfach so sang- und klanglos verschwinden konnte, und nur noch von einer kleinsten Minderheit genutzt wird.
Der Wandel hat eingesetzt. Junge Wissenschaftler, die nicht vorrangig am Kommerz interessiert sind, kommen in Führungspositionen. Die modernen Kommunikationsmittel insbesondere das Internet übernehmen die disziplinierende Wirkung, da nun junge Nachwuchswissenschaftler eine Plattform haben, um sich Gehör zu verschaffen. Der freie Zugriff auf die weltweiten Datenbanken sorgt für den schnellen Erfahrungsaustausch und wird zukünftig sicher stellen, dass Bewährtes nicht einfach verschwinden wird. 
Die Ploidie ist bei vielen Krebsarten für Diagnose und Prognose ein Muss und hatte bereits beim PCa ihren Nutzen in der Vergangenheit bewiesen. Der Gleason Score alleine liefert nicht die Informationen für eine abgesicherte Entscheidung. Erst zusammen mit der prognostischen Aussage der Ploidie gibt es eine abgesicherte Therapieentscheidung.
Schließen möchte ich mit meinem schon bekannten Ausspruch zur Ploidie: *Sie kostet dem Patienten nichts, sie tut ihm nicht weh und bringt ihm nur mehr Informationen für eine sichere Therapieentscheidung.*

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Wassermann.

 Deine Schlussfolgerung klingt logisch und ist nachvollziehbar, wenn nur die Therapien so idealtypisch funktionieren wuerden, wie Du einfach so unterstellst. Es verwundert doch nicht, dass so viele Ingenieure sich gegen die radikale Loesung entschieden haben. Kein Ingenieur, der etwas auf sich haelt, wuerde eine Maschine in die Serienproduktion geben, wenn er wuesste, dass  30% der Maschinen nicht funktionieren wuerden. Daran aendern doch auch die Partin-Tabellen nichts, die uns ueber die Wahrscheinlichkeit aufklaeren  und radikale  Massnahmen uns damit schmackhaft machen sollen. 
Operations- und Bestrahlungstechniken sind in den letzten Jahrzehnten zweifelsohne wesentlich verbessert worden, aber an den Grundproblemen oberflaechlicher Diagnostik und unbefriedigender Therapien hat sich seit Hackethals Auftritt in der Urologie (er war eigentlich  Chirurg und Orthopaede) nichts geaendert. In seiner Autobiographie "Der Wahn, der mich beglueckt"  kommt er zu dem Ergebnis, dass er Prostatakrebs gar nicht behandeln wuerde, weil es keine befriedigende Therapie gaebe, ausgenommen palliativ bei Beschwerden. Und es gibt ja auch hier im Forum einige,  die gar  nichts machen, nur gesund leben, und dabei ganz gut fahren. 
Aber da sind wir wieder an einem Punkt, wo sich der Kreis schliesst, die alten  Streitereien zwischen den Verfechtern radikaler Therapien  und der Leibowitz-Fraktion wieder aufflammen und die Schlachten frueherer Kriege wieder geschlagen werden.

Die Hormontherapie allgemein, einschliesslich der DHB von Leibowitz,  ist seit den Forschungen von Tribukait  entzaubert. Wir wissen jetzt, dass das von Leibowitz in Aussicht gestellte "stabile Plateau"   nur bei ganz besonders guenstigen Voraussetzungen sich einstellt, wahrscheinlich nur in einer ganz fruehen  Phase der Erkrankung, wenn die Hormontherapie noch auf eine homogen peridiploide Zellpopulation trifft. Wahrscheinlich ist die Grenze noch enger gezogen, als Leibowitz sie selbst gezogen hat, sonst wurde es nicht so viele enttaeuschende Wiederanstiege des PSA geben.
Und leider kommt etwas hinzu, was den meisten von uns, die wir die DHB gemacht haben,  nicht bewusst war, was auch die das Feld beherrschende Urologie nicht wahr haben will  oder ignoriert oder missverstaendlich benennt,  auf jeden Fall aber desastroese Folgen hat fuer jeden, der eine Hormontherapie mit sich  machen laesst:  Hormontherapie verschlimmert die Malignitaet. Mit anderen Worten, wer z:B. mit einem Gleason 3+4 einsteigt, kommt u.U. mit einem Gleason 4+5 heraus. Das ist  ja auch logisch, denn was ist die letztendlich eintretende Hormonresistenz denn anderes als das Ergebnis eines Selektionsprozesses der uebrig gebliebenen agressiveren Krebskomponenten. Im Ergebnis zeigen die Forschungen, dass mit Hormontherapie seitens der Urologen viel zu  unbedenklich umgegangen wird. 

Diese Prozesse liessen sich ohne weiteres mittels FNABs und DNA-Analysen in ihrer  zeitlichen Abfolge erforschen, dokumentieren und fuer therapeutische Zwecke nutzen, wenn wir nur eine  innovativere Urologenschaft haetten. Es ist doch traurig, dass wir Patienten vom  AK  solche Experimente selbst machen muessen, um herauszufinden, was Sache ist. Das muessten doch die Urologen tun. Und leider  mangelt es auch in den Selbsthilfegruppen  an Protest  und an der Aufstellung  klarer  Forderungen fuer gruendlichere Diagnostik und besserer Therapien.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Reinardo,

diese These von Dir kannst Du nicht verifizieren:




> Die Hormontherapie allgemein, einschliesslich der DHB von Leibowitz, ist seit den Forschungen von Tribukait entzaubert. Wir wissen jetzt, dass das von Leibowitz in Aussicht gestellte "stabile Plateau" nur bei ganz besonders guenstigen Voraussetzungen sich einstellt, wahrscheinlich nur in einer ganz fruehen Phase der Erkrankung, wenn die Hormontherapie noch auf eine homogen peridiploide Zellpopulation trifft. Wahrscheinlich ist die Grenze noch enger gezogen, als Leibowitz sie selbst gezogen hat, sonst wurde es nicht so viele enttaeuschende Wiederanstiege des PSA geben.


Nein, auch tetraploide Zellen sind noch hormonsensibel. Anders ist die kleine Statistik, die ich erstellt habe gar nicht erklärbar (auch nicht die von Leibowitz). Die nahezu 8 Jahre progressionsfreien DHB-Patienten mit GS 3+4 und sogar einer mit 4+3 hatten doch keine "homogen diploide Zellpopulation". Dieser Zufall wäre statistisch gesehen sehr unwahrscheinlich. Die Gruppe, die Du benennst, sind AS-Kandidaten. Also ADT3/DHB doch Auslaufmodell? Wo ist denn die Statistik über die "vielen enttäuschenden Wiederanstiege"? Weil ADT3/DHB nicht heilt, muß man damit rechnen, bislang wirkt die primäre HB jedoch meinem Überblich nach überraschend gut.

Was Knut zuletzt schreibt, ist korrekt.  Aber  Wassermann spürt es tendentiell schon richtig: Die verengte Interpretation DNA-zytometrischer Ergebnisse führt  schnurstracks zu Stahl oder Strahl, wenn AS nicht angesagt ist. Wassermann zieht Stahl vor, Knut den Strahl. Was ziehst Du vor, Reinardo?
Einen schönen Sonntag allen.
Hartmut

----------


## wassermann

> Hallo Wassermann,
> 
> Deine Schlussfolgerung klingt logisch und ist nachvollziehbar, wenn nur die Therapien so idealtypisch funktionieren wuerden, wie Du einfach so unterstellst. Es verwundert doch nicht, dass so viele Ingenieure sich gegen die radikale Loesung entschieden haben. Kein Ingenieur, der etwas auf sich haelt, wuerde eine Maschine in die Serienproduktion geben, wenn er wuesste, dass 30% der Maschinen nicht funktionieren wuerden. Daran aendern doch auch die Partin-Tabellen nichts, die uns ueber die Wahrscheinlichkeit aufklaeren und radikale Massnahmen uns damit schmackhaft machen sollen.


Hallo Reinardo,
nichts liegt mir ferner als die Therapien als ideal darzustellen. Alle Therapien sind zunächst ein Versuch, das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erreichen. Statistiken geben Anhaltspunkte dafür, mit welchen Wahrscheinlichkeiten man rechnen kann/darf/muss, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ob Partin-Tabellen radikale Therapien schmackhaft machen, sei dahingestellt, aber -leider wiederhole ich mich- ist man, je jünger umso eher, geneigt, sich an Strohhalme zu klammern und zu hoffen, dass man eben nicht auf die 30% nicht funktionierenden Maschinen stößt.

Zudem zeigt sich einmal mehr, dass "Ingenieure" oftmals einen sehr eigenen Zugang zur Realität haben. Medizin ist, und das beteuert mein enger Freund, seit 30 Jahren praktizierender Arzt, immer wieder, allenfalls zu 50% Wissenschaft, der Rest des medizinischen Geschehens entziehe sich strenger mathematisch-naturwissenschaftlicher Berechnung. 
Mit den Erkenntnissen zur Ploidie -so begrüßenswert diese für uns Patienten bei der Therapieentscheidung sein mögen- haben wir doch letztenendes wieder nur Zahlen und Belege für Dinge, die wir eigentlich nicht verstehen. 
Die Malignitätszunahme deines Tumors, Reinardo, lässt sich leider auch nur feststellen, aber kaum erklären. Deinen kritischen Anmerkungen zum Umgang mit HT kann ich mich anschließen. Ebensowenig wissen wir aber, was geschehen wäre, wenn du dich hättest radikal behandeln lassen. Und damit sind wir wieder bei der Uraltfrage: Ist es richtig, mit radikalen Methoden die Entfernung des Tumors zu versuchen? Wenn ja, bis zu welcher Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit soll man das Wagnis, Nebenwirkungen erleiden zu müssen, eingehen? Du sagst richtig, das seien die alten Schlachten. Ja, aber jeder Neubetroffene hat sie zu schlagen! Selbst lange bevor ich hier von den negativen Auswirkungen der HB auf die Malignität erfuhr, erschien mir -auch gefühlsmäßig- eine HB als die im Vergleich zur OP radikalere und für mich schwerer zu ertragende Therapieoption. Letzteres bitte nicht als sachdienlichen Beitrag zu werten.

Ich wünsche dir eine gute Entscheidung für das weitere Vorgehen

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## wassermann

> Aber Wassermann spürt es tendentiell schon richtig: Die verengte Interpretation DNA-zytometrischer Ergebnisse führt schnurstracks zu Stahl oder Strahl, wenn AS nicht angesagt ist. Wassermann zieht Stahl vor, Knut den Strahl. Was ziehst Du vor, Reinardo?
> Hartmut


Hallo Hartmut, hallo Knut,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Was meinst du, Hartmut, mit "verengter Interpretation"? Für die Mehrheit der Betroffenen kommt es doch gerade auf diesen verengten Blickwinkel an: Was soll ich denn jetzt nur machen?
Ist eine "erweiterte Interpretation" dann eine rein theoretisch-wissenschaftliche?
In der Tat "spüre" bzw. spürte ich den Konflikt durchaus. Aber ich sehe meine Folgerung auch rational und argumentativ noch nicht widerlegt, schon gar nicht durch Knuts auch in meinen Augen zutreffenden Lobpreis der Ploidie-Diagnostik. Jede Diagnostik hat doch den Sinn zu einer Therapie zu führen oder eine solche überflüssig zu machen.
Und hier noch ein persönliches, irrationales, unwissenschaftliches und ganz und gar nicht ingenieurhaftes Statement:
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt WILL ich KEINE Ploidie-Analyse von meinem Tumor wissen. Nach genau 2 Jahren PSA unter der Nachweisgrenze fühle ich mich sehr gut in meiner ILLUSION, die Krankheit für eine längere Zeit loszuhaben. Meine Lebensqualität würde ganz sicher nicht besser, wüsste ich, dass ich einen aneuploiden Tumor in mir hatte, der meine Prognose verschlechtert. Dazu wäre, sollte es doch noch dazu kommen, im Falle eines Rezidivs immer noch Zeit.


Einen schönen Sonntag noch!

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann,

ich verstehe und akzeptiere Deine Gedanken als nun seit zwei Jahren erfolgreich Operierter kein Interesse an die nachträgliche Ploidiebestimmung zu haben, wobei die Situation vergleichbar zum Roulette wäre beim Setzen auf Schwarz oder Weiß mit der chancengleichen Gewinn- und Verlustmöglichkeit. Diploid, die Illusion wird zur Gewissheit und aneuploid, die Illusion wird zur Desillusion.
Mein Plädoyer zielt darauf, die Ploidie zur Absicherung der Therapieentscheidung vorher zu machen und insbesondere wenn daran gedacht wird, WW durchzuführen.
Gestern kam im Forum Diagnostik, der verklausulierte Fragenaufruf der Stiftung Männergesundheit zur HAROW-Studie- ich habe zumindest den Aufruf so empfunden und konnte ihm nicht viel abgewinnen. 
Ich habe mir dann über die angegebenen Links die Informationen zur HAROW-Studie angesehen und auch zum ersten Mal die Homepage des Männergesundheitsvereins. Ein wichtiges Thema ist der Prostatakrebs und dort wieder WW, wobei ich die Vorgaben schon, als mit sehr heißer Nadel gestrickt, ansehe gemäß nachfolgendem Link. 

http://www.stiftung-maennergesundhei...3-download.pdf 

Solche Empfehlungen ohne Kenntnis der Ploidie empfinde ich als verantwortungslos, und es wird ein Sicherheitsgefühl bezüglich der Entdifferenzierung des Krebses vorgegaukelt- eine Therapie ist auch Jahre später ohne Nachteile möglich- für die es keine Beweise, keine Studien gibt. Ich persönlich würde im diagnostizierten Alter von 60  70 Jahren ohne diploide Verteilung- die anderen Daten wie GS usw. müssen natürlich auch passen- nicht auf WW setzen. 
Aber leider wollen die Verantwortlichen der HAROW-Studie von der Ploidie nichts wissen, und so teile ich mittlerweile die skeptische Einstellung Reinardos, dass diese Studie dem Fachmann nicht viel Neues bringen wird, da das Parameterraster mit GS und PSA viel zu grob und wenig aussagefähig ist. Mit der Ploidie als weiteren Parameter wären dann wie bei der von mir vorgestellten Studie über die Rezidiventwicklung nach Ektomie Rückschlüsse mit Empfehlungen für WW möglich gewesen. So wird nur wieder eine Chance, Geld und Zeit vertan, und die Übertherapie weiter manifestiert.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## WernerS

Vergangenen Donnerstag hat Dr. Eichhorn einen Vortrag bei der SHG Stuttgart über die Behandlungsmöglichkeiten des AUPK gehalten. Der Vortrag war ausgezeichnet. Dr. FE wurde auch nach seiner Meinung zur DNA-Zytrometrie gefragt. Er meinte, sie würde überbewertet.

In Wkipedia habe ich heute folgende Abhandlung gefunden:

"Ergänzendes Grading mit DNA-Zytometrie [Bearbeiten]
Weil der Gleason-Score auch ein gewisses subjektives Element enthält (das Zweitgutachten eines Referenzpathologen ergibt häufig unterschiedliche, meist höhere Werte), wird vor allem von Seiten der Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen zunehmend empfohlen, die als Biopsie entnommene Probe zusätzlich auf den so genannten Ploidiegrad zu untersuchen. Dieses Verfahren wird DNA-Zytometrie genannt und von einzelnen urologischen Chefärzten an Kliniken [25] wie auch Pathologen inzwischen als unverzichtbar beschrieben[26]. Sie kann auch im Falle eines niedrigen Malignitätsgrades des Karzinoms relativ häufig brauchbare Aussagen machen[27].
Bei einem Ploidiegrad mit günstiger Prognose entscheiden sich Patienten nach Rücksprache mit ihrem Arzt zum Teil für die Therapie-Option Aktives Beobachten"

Gruß
WernerS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Werner,

habe ich noch nie zu dir gesagt und wir sehen uns so oft.

Da hast du ja was tolles ausgeknobelt, sehr hilfreich, das kann man auch mal unseren SHGlern näher bringen. Ich habe es ja versucht, war aber zu wenig Zeit dafür.

Auch wenn wir, ich die Menung von Dr. Eichhorn gehört haben, muss man nicht alles glauben. Du kennst mich, ich schon gar nicht.

Gruß Konrad, wir sehen uns am Donnerstag.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Werner. Dr.FE ist Spezialist fuer androgen-unabhaengigem PK, und die Ploidie wuerde fuer seine Faelle nur Aneuploidie bestaetigen, also keine zusaetzlichen Erkenntnisse bringen. Allerdings koennte man, wie Dr.Al-Abadi im Symposium-Papier aufgezeigt hat, ueber periodische Rebiopsien (FNABs) und DNA-Analysen eine Erfolgskontrolle erreichen, da eine erfolgreiche Therapie sich im DNA-Histogramnm als Linksverschiebung darstellt.  Wie vielen andere Urologen/Onkologen, u.a. auch Leibowitz, reicht ihm zur Erfolgskontrolle jedoch vorrangig die Entwicklung des PSA-Wertes. 
Heute war ich bei meinem Urologen in Spanien und habe mich beraten und mir ein Rezept fuer Proscar ausstellen lassen. Fuer  rektaler Untersuchung, Ultraschall aller unteren Organe und Urinkontrolle, 1/2 Stunde Beratung, auch der sexuellen Komponente (im Beisein meiner Frau) habe ich Euro 177,-- bezahlt. Das Ergebnis der Beratung war im Hinblick auf meinen letztgemessenen PSA-Wert von 6,9 (unter Proscar) die dringende Empfehlung, keine lokale Therapie zu machen ("das Netz waere zu kurz") sondern sofort mit einer ADT2 zu beginnen. Wahrscheinlich wuerde Dr.FE mir dasselbe raten. Als Folge der  Kenntnis meiner Ploidie werde ich das jedoch nicht machen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

*Die Diagnostik bei Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs sollte unbedingt die Durchführung einer DNA-Zytometrie beinhalten. Sie sollte in die Therapieempfehlung einbezogen werden, da sie der verlässlichste Prognosemarker ist, den wir momentan zur Verfügung haben. Auf diese Weise lassen sich unnötige Behandlungsmaßnahmen mit teilweise schweren Folgeerscheinungen vermeiden, aber auch Risikosituationen erkennen, in denen unmittelbar gehandelt werden muss.*

Dieses Zitat stammt nicht von mir sondern habe ich aus dem Artikel Prostatakrebs, veröffentlicht in Gesellschaftspolitische Kommentare von Prof. Dr. Walter Ludwig Strohmaier und PD Dr. Andreas Gschwendtner, entnommen.
Heribert hat auf diesen Artikel in einem anderen Thread aufmerksam gemacht und nachstehend ist der direkte Link zum Artikel

http://www.bv-pathologie.de/dokument...herkennung.pdf 

Der Artikel befasst sich im besonderen Maße mit Eine Übertherapie mit all ihren negativen Folgen kann vermieden werden also eine Steilvorlage für die Verantwortlichen der HARROW-Studie.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Allerseits,

ich lese gerade in einem Buch von Dr. Snuffy Myers. Er ist Onkologe und selbst PK-Betroffener. In einem Kapitel beschäftigt er sich mit der RPE in Verbindung mit sofort anschließender Hormonblockade. Ein Bewertungskriterium für zu erwartende anhaltende Remission, ist die Anzahl der befallenen Lymphknoten, ein anderes Kriterium  die Ermittlung der Ploidie.

Zitat:"
Was geschieht denn, wenn wir bei Männern mit befallenen Lymphknoten operieren? Die größte Patientenreihe, die in dieser Weise behandelt wurde, ist von der Mayo Clinic unter Obhut von Dr. Zincke. Mehr als zwanzig Jahre lang hat Dr. Zinke solche Männer mit RPE gefolgt von HT behandelt. Und über Jahre hat er einige Veröffentlichungen geschrieben, in denen die Resultate erläutert wurden. Über alles geht es den Patienten extrem gut. Nachdem er eine große Zahl von Patienten behandelte, kann er eine Fülle von Details zu Verfügung stellen wie der Befall von Lymphknoten seine Ergebnisse beeinflusst. Das eine Extrem: Männer mit nur einem einzigen befallenen Knoten haben eine Chance von 95% 10 Jahre in Remission zu bleiben. Wenn die Zahl befallener Knoten und die Krebsmenge steigt, fällt die Chance in Remission zu bleiben auf beinahe 50% ab. 

*Auch andere Faktoren ändern die Erfolgsquote. Wenn der Krebs die normale Zahl von Chromosomen hat (diploid), ist Hormonresistenz recht ungewöhnlich, ohne Rücksicht auf die Ausdehnung der Streuung zu Lymphknoten. Ein Krebs mit anormaler Zahl von Chromosomen (aneuploid) tendiert zu schlechteren Ergebnissen."* Zitat Ende

Wenn man vor Behandlungen verschiedene Kriterien zu deren Erfolgsaussichten sammelt, kann man möglicherweise besser vorbeugend gegen Rezidive vorgehen. Leider scheint dies nicht weit verbreitete ärztliche Praxis.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## elmshorn

Hallo,
am 25.4.08 hat Dr. Bliemeister aus Lütjensee, den meisten in diesem Thread bekannt, einen Vortrag vor unserer SHG gehalten zu
*Sinnvolle Diagnostik und Therapie beim Prostatakrebs,*
ich möchte Euch mein Fazit dazu auf meiner Website anzeigen.
http://www.prostatakrebs-selbsthilfe.../berichte.html
Ansonsten, hoffentlich bringt dieser AK etwas mehr Leben in die verkrusteten Diagnose-Abläufe.
Gruß Ingo

----------


## Harro

*Großes Kompliment

*Hallo, Ingo, vielen Dank für diesen unvoreingenommenen Beitrag.

*"Nichts ist so unglaubwürdig wie die Wirklichkeit"
*(Fjodor Michailowitsch Dostojewski, russischer Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

der Arbeitskreis DNA und Onkochip hat Günter seinen Abschlussbericht geschickt und beendet damit seine Arbeit. Nachstehend veröffentlichen wir den Bericht auch im Forum, wobei aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit die Anlagen über Link aufgerufen werden können. Die EDV technischen Arbeiten hat Heribert ausgeführt. Wir hoffen und wünschen uns, dass unser Bericht das Interesse für DNA-Ploidie und FNAB weiter weckt, dass die große Bedeutung der DNA-Ploidie für Diagnose und Prognose erkannt wird und dass die außerordentlichen Möglichkeiten der DNA-Ploidie und FNAB für follow-ups zukünftig verstärkt genutzt werden.

Gruß Knut.

_Die Anlagen sind im PDF-Format erstellt und benötigen den Acrobat Reader ab Version 5_


*Schlussbericht des Arbeitskreises DNA-Zytometrie*


*1. Aufgabenstellung*
Günter hatte mich am 28.12.07 per Email angeschrieben und nachstehend einen Auszug aus seiner Mail mit der von ihm vorgeschlagenen Aufgabenstellung:

_Hallo Knut,
hatte Dir am 21. Okt. im BPS Forum geschrieben, dass ich versuchen werde weiter beizutragen zu transparenten, brauchbaren Informationen über den Nutzen der DNA Zytometrie für Prostatakrebs in allen Stadien. Heute habe ich ein klareres Konzept, wie das geschehen könnte. Ich bitte Dich um Kooperation in dieser Sache und um  Deine Meinung zu den folgenden Vorschlägen _ 
_Kontaktaufnahme mit:

der Dt. Gesellschaft für Zytometrie www.dgfz.org/der Dt. Gesellschaft für Zytologie www.zytologie.org/der Dt. Gesellschaft für Pathologie www.mh-hannover.de/institute/pathologie/dgp/und seines Arbeitskreises Zythopathologie (Kontakt:  Prof. Dr. med. Gerd-Henrik Griesser, Gemeinschaftspraxis für Pathologie und Klinische Zytologie, Friedrich-Spee-Str. 37, D-97072 Würzburg, Telefon-Nr.: 0931 / 79669-0, E-Mail: Griesser@PathoCyt.dedem Dt. Krebsforschungszentrum www.dkfz.de/de/index.html
Fragestellungen an die obigen Adressaten:

Stand der Wissenschaft im Bereich der Diagnosemethode DNA Zytometrie u. FNAB als Diagnosemethode bei PCa.Zukünftigen Projekten im Bereich der DNA Zytometrie u. FNAB als Diagnosemethode für PCa.Einschätzung der Duesberg Arbeiten zur chromosomalen Aberration als Auslöser für Krebs.
Würdest Du gemeinsam mit den an der DNA Zytometrie interessierten Männern diese Kontakte herstellen und diese u. andere Fragen stellen?_

Daraus entstand dann der Arbeitskreis  *DNA und Onkochip*, der sich am 1.2.08 im Forum vorstellte.
Bei unseren Recherchen haben wir dann schnell festgestellt, dass in Deutschland für Zytologie beim Prostatakarzinom die führende wissenschaftliche Einrichtung das Institut für Cytopathologie an der Universität Düsseldorf unter Leitung von Prof. Böcking ist. Wir haben deshalb auch Herrn Prof. Böcking um eine Stellungnahme gebeten.
Zusätzlich wurden von uns noch die führenden Prostatazentren angeschrieben, und dies Ergebnis ist in Punkt 3 dokumentiert.

*2. Ergebnisse unserer Recherchen*

a) Deutsche Gesellschaft für Zytologie
Vorsitzender dieser Gesellschaft ist Herr Prof. Freudenberg von der Uniklinik Freiburg, und Herr Prof. Freudenberg bevorzugte ein Telefonauskunftsgespräch anstatt einer schriftlichen Stellungnahme zu unserer Anfrage. Der Grund war, dass es an seinem Institut keine Aktivitäten auf dem Gebiet der DNA-Zytometrie für das Prostatakarzinom mehr gibt, und er wies darauf hin, dass in Deutschland bzw. europaweit Prof. Böcking der Spezialist auf diesem Gebiet ist. Sie würden sich beide sehr gut aus ihrer gemeinsamen Freiburger Zeit kennen und hatten auch zusammen wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen am Prostatakarzinom vorgenommen.
Den Gleason Score bezeichnete er als eine Hauruck Methode, sehr invasiv und Trauma verursachend. Deshalb fand er unsere Überlegungen FNAB und DNA für WW einzusetzen hervorragend und merkte an, dass nach mehreren Kontrollstanzen von der Prostata nicht mehr viel übrig sein würde. Wenn nun ein Therapieumdenken einsetzen sollte, und FNAB und DNA-Zytologie beim Prostatakarzinom eine Renaissance erfahren würden, so wäre dies großartig, und wir sollten ihn unbedingt über die Entwicklung auf dem Laufenden halten, und er sagte pauschal seine Unterstützung zu. Ich merkte nur an, dass wir leider noch nicht so weit sind und mit unserer Überzeugungsarbeit ganz am Anfang stehen, was zur Wiederholung seines Unterstützungsangebots führte.
(Das Gespräch mit Prof. Freudenberg führte Knut.)

b) Deutsche Gesellschaft für Pathologie.
Der Vorsitzende der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Pathologie, Herr Prof. Dietel, hat zu unserer Anfrage eine sehr ausführliche Stellungnahme abgegeben. Er weist darauf hin, dass die Ploidie sich in zahlreichen Studien als prognostisch relevanter Marker erwiesen hat, aber derzeit noch nicht routinemäßig eingesetzt wird. Die komplette Stellungnahme ist als *Anlage B* beigefügt.

c) Institut für Pathologie, Univ. Regensburg, Dr. Brockhoff.
Herr Dr. Brockhoff sieht den Gleason Score beim Prostatakarzinom zur Diagnoseerstellung an erster Stelle, aber räumt ein, dass in manchen Fällen die Bestimmung des Ploidiestatus zusätzlich hilfreich sein kann, um den Malignitätsgrad einzuschätzen. Der genaue Wortlaut seiner Stellungnahme ist in der *Anlage C* aufgeführt.

d) Prof. Dr. H. Griesser, Gemeinschaftspraxis für Pathol. und Klin. Zytologie, Würzburg. 
Von Prof. Griesser erhielten wir unsere erste Antwort und dazu noch eine erfreuliche positive Stellungnahme für FNAB und DNA. Er sieht die großen Vorteile der FNAB und DNA für Follow-up und orientierende Diagnostik. Seine komplette Antwort ist in *Anlage D* ersichtlich.

e) DKFZ
Erst nach mehreren Anläufen gelang es Harald (Hutschi) im großen DKFZ in Dr. Gebest einen Ansprechpartner zu finden, der sich berufen fühlte, auf unsere Fragen einzugehen. Dr. Gebest konnte uns zwar nichts Neues mitteilen, aber er beschrieb objektiv den Iststand der DNA-Ploidie  für das Prostatakarzinom und zeigte mögliche vorteilhafte Einsatzmöglichkeiten insbesondere bei WW für diese auf. Seine kompletten Ausführungen sind in *Anlage E* enthalten einschließlich der versprochenen Stellungnahme über die Forschungsaktivitäten des DKFZ auf dem Gebiet der DNA-Ploidie.

f) Prof. Dr. A. Böcking, Leiter des Instituts für Cytopathologie an der Universität Düsseldorf.
Prof. Böcking ist inzwischen in unseren Laienkreisen ob im Forum oder im BPS der anerkannte und sehr geschätzte Fachmann für alle Fragen zur/um die DNA-Ploidie, und er hat sich durch sein persönliches Engagement für die bei ihm nachfragenden Patienten verdient gemacht.
Seine fundierte wissenschaftliche Stellungnahme belegt die Vorteile und Möglichkeiten der DNA-Ploidie für Diagnose und Prognose und beseitigt hoffentlich die letzten Zweifel an diesem hilfreichen Diagnoseverfahren, das übrigens auch von den GKV anerkannt wird und somit die Kosten übernommen werden.
Er zeigt weiter auch auf, dass ganz banale wirtschaftliche Gründe mit die Ursache für das Schattendasein dieser so hilfreichen Diagnostik sind. Die komplette Stellungnahme von Prof. Böcking ist in *Anlage F* enthalten.

*3. Zusatzaktivitäten*

a) Es wurden 40 Urologische Zentren/Kliniken angeschrieben, um einen Überblick zu bekommen über den Einsatz der Ploidie im Klinikalltag. Es haben immerhin 18 geantwortet, wobei der Grundtenor der Urologenschaft war:  Die Ploidie der Tumorzelle des Prostatakarzinoms spielt in der diagnostischen Routinebetrachtung und zur prognostischen Entwicklung des Tumors keine Rolle.

b) Die Zusammenfassung der Recherche von Heribert, der diese Aktion durchgeführt hat, ist in *Anlage A* dokumentiert:

c) Im Großen und Ganzen reflektieren die Antworten eine Orientierung an den von der Gesellschaft für Urologie herausgegebenen Diagnose- und Behandlungsrichtlinien. Bei den durchweg negierenden Aussagen über die Ploidie als zusätzlichen Marker bei der Routine-Diagnostik, wird vielfach aus berufenem Mund von Diagnostik untermauernden, biochemischen Markern ergänzend zur Standard-Diagnostik gesprochen, die es aber in Wirklichkeit, so Prof. Huland, noch nicht gibt.
Damit kommt der Ploidiebestimmung dazu noch als Kassenleistung eine überragende Bedeutung für Prognose und Therapieentscheidung zu.

*4. Schlussfolgerungen*

a) Die angeschriebenen Leiter der Institute haben sich grundsätzlich positiv zur Aussagekraft der DNA-Ploidie beim Prostatakarzinom geäußert. Eine etwas differenziertere Stellungnahme mit DNA-Ploidie und Gleason Score im Vergleich gab es von Herrn Prof. Dietel, wobei er aber auch auf die besonderen ergänzenden diagnostischen Aussagen der DNA-Ploidie verwies.
Forschungsaktivitäten bzw. direkte Beschäftigung mit der DNA-Ploidie für das Prostatakarzinom gibt es nur noch am Institut von Prof. Böcking. Dies wurde zwar von einigen Institutleitern bedauert, aber dies spiegelt nun einmal den Iststand wider.
Aus den Stellungnahmen der Institutleiter ergaben sich für uns keine neuen Erkenntnisse oder Schlussfolgerungen, da wir uns schon längere Zeit mit der Thematik beschäftigen. Aber durch unsere Aktivitäten erhielten wir von Prof. Böcking Kenntnis über die neue Studie aus Oslo von Pretorius, und wir stießen auf die Ergebnisse der Studie der Mayo Clinic, Rochester. Über die Auswirkungen/Erkenntnisse aus diesen beiden Studien berichten wir in Punkt c).

b) Wissenschaftliche Basis und Zielsetzung für Reformen bleiben daher  für uns nach wie vor die von der Gmünder Ersatzkasse veröffentlichten   Schriften, und zwar:

Prostatakrebs - Diagnose und Prognose - Broschüre des GEK-Gesundheitsservice
Prognostische und therapeutische Bedeutung der DNA-Zytometrie beim Prostatakarzinom - Wissenschaftlicher Bericht über das Experten Symposium an der Universität Bremen vom 12. Mai 2005, mit den Aufsätzen von Tribukait,  Al-Abadi,  Böcking,  Duesberg u. a. - Schriftenreihe zur Gesundheitsanalyse, Band 41

Mit Zellen statt Skalpellen - Wie Cytopathologie Krebs frühzeitig und ohne Operation erkennen kann - Schriftenreihe zur Gesundheitsanalyse, Band 48

Neu hinzugekommen ist die Studie von Pretorius, Oslo, deren Ergebnis Herr Prof. Böcking auch in der neuen Auflage des Bandes 41 des GEK-Gesundheitsservices berücksichtigt hat.

Auch nach Abschluss unserer Befragungen sind wir davon überzeugt, dass die Zytopathologie die Qualität von Diagnostik und Therapie beim Prostatakrebs wesentlich verbessert.

c) Alle Mitglieder des Arbeitskreises sind selbst an Prostatakrebs erkrankt. Als Patienten haben wir uns im Forum gefunden, weil wir mit der bei uns durchgeführten Diagnostik nicht zufrieden waren. Wir kritisieren nicht einzelne Ärzte, die im Allgemeinen nach vorgegebenen Regeln  gewissenhaft ihre Patienten versorgen. In Frage stellen wir die Richtlinien, nach denen diagnostiziert und therapiert wird.

Die Erkenntnis, dass ein Großteil, wenn nicht die Mehrzahl, der Karzinome insignifikant sind, und diese das Leben der Betroffenen nicht verkürzen würden, ist nicht neu, wird aber in letzter Zeit vermehrt diskutiert. Um diese zu erkennen, halten wir die Bestimmung der DNA-Zytometrie für unerlässlich, und dies ist auch eine Kassenleistung. Wir verstehen nicht, dass eine Diagnostik, die bei anderen Krebserkrankungen selbstverständlicher Standard ist, den an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten vorenthalten wird, vorenthalten mit Argumenten, die uns nicht überzeugen. Wir sind auch der Meinung, dass zur Beobachtung dieser Karzinome jährliche Aspirationsbiopsien und DNA-Zytometrien ausreichen würden. Invasive Stanz-Rebiopsien zur Überwachung halten wir für unzumutbar, und lehnen wir ab. Mit einer Komplikationsrate von 19,8% entgegen 0,9% bei Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsien (Quelle: Böcking, Mit Zellen statt Skalpellen, S. 69) sind Blutungen fast immer, Entzündungen und Vernarbungen oft und in einigen Fällen lebensgefährdende Sepsis die Folge. Das Argument, dass es für schonende Diagnostik an fachlicher Kapazität mangele, erkennen wir nicht an. Wie in anderen medizinischen Fachbereichen sollte auch in der Urologie Nachschulung möglich sein.

Die Studie von Pretorius, Oslo zeigt, dass für eine optimale Therapieentscheidung der Gleason Score alleine nicht ausreichend ist. Bei organbegrenztem Karzinom erfuhren nach Prostatektomie bei GS 7 und aneuploider DNA 100 % ein Rezidiv während es mit diploider Verteilung nur 18 % waren.
Es ist somit die DNA-Ploidie-Bestimmung  bei der Erst-Diagnose auch für die Erfolgsprognose bei beabsichtigter Prostatektomie bedeutsam. Dies bestätigt auch eine Studie der Mayo Clinic an 261 Männern, deren Prostatakrebs organbegrenzt war. Die DNA-Ploidie-Analysen ergaben, dass 15% der Patienten mit diploiden Tumoren und 22% der Patienten mit tetraploiden Tumoren, aber 100% der Patienten mit aneuploiden Tumoren in der Folge ein Rezidiv hatten (Quelle: Montgommery et al., Archives of Surgery, 1990).
Die Schlussfolgerung aus den vorher aufgezeigten Studienergebnissen ist, dass es keinen Goldstandard gibt sondern auch bei organ-begrenztem Karzinom das Wissen der DNA-Ploidie Voraussetzung ist, um nicht ahnungslos seine PK-Karriere zu starten mit der Folge, eine nebenwirkungsreiche Therapie nach der anderen zu absolvieren.

Ein besonderes Anliegen ist uns der Einsatz der Hormontherapie. Wir sind nach Studium der Forschungsarbeit von B.Tribukait und Beobachtungen von Krankheitsverläufen zu der Schlussfolgerung gekommen, dass es sich bei hormonrefraktären Situationen oft nicht um das fortgeschrittene Stadium eines natürlichen Krankheitsverlaufs handelt. Vielmehr erfolgt ein unterschiedsloses Verfahren hormoneller Therapie ohne Berücksichtigung des Malignitätsgrades und ohne Prüfung, ob es sich überhaupt um einen Tumor handelt, der für eine Hormontherapie geeignet ist. Wir fordern deshalb, dass mit Hormontherapie viel selektiver umgegangen wird, als dies zurzeit geschieht, und deshalb sollte die DNA-Ploidiebestimmung vor Einsatz der Hormontherapie zum Standard gehören.
Mindestens müsste es das Bestreben der an der Herausgabe neuer Richtlinien beratenden Gremien sein, Diagnostik und Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms an den beim Mamma-Karzinom erreichten Standard heranzuführen, wie z. B. bessere bildgebende Verfahren wie das Cholin-PET-CT, die DNA-Analyse zur Bestimmung der Biologie des Tumors,  die frühzeitige Chemotherapie, und zwar nicht erst nach Erreichen der Hormonresistenz.
Die Beobachtung des Krankheitsverlaufs und die Überwachung des Therapieerfolgs lassen sich nur mit einer Diagnostik verwirklichen, die eine schonende Biopsatentnahme mittels FNAB ermöglicht, weil die Patienten sonst nicht mitmachen.

d) Mitglieder des Arbeitskreises haben in Eigeninitiative Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsien und DNA-Ploidie-Analysen und für Vergleichs-zwecke diese auch rückwirkend zum Zeitpunkt der Erstdiagnose machen lassen und hierüber detailliert im Forum berichtet. Einige haben auf diese Resultate Ihre Therapieentscheidung getroffen bzw. bereits eine eingeleitete Therapie revidiert. DNA-Histogramme zeigen die Entwicklung der Malignität über die Jahre und nach Therapien unabhängig vom PSA-Wert, der die wahre Situation oft verschleierte.
Aufgrund unserer positiven Erfahrungen appellieren wir an die in den Gremien beratenden Urologen, die Richtlinien entsprechend unseren Erkenntnissen neu zu erarbeiten. Den Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. bitten wir, unsere Anregungen aufzugreifen und als Forderungen der Patienten zu vertreten.

_20.Juli 2008
Die Mitglieder des Arbeitskreises: 

Harald (Hutschi), Heribert, Knut, Reinhard (Reinardo) und Wolfgang (aus Berlin)_

*Anlagen:*
*Anlage A* (Auswertungen der Zusatzaktivitäten gemäß Punkt 3)

*Anlage B* (Deutsche Gesellschaft für Pathologie, Prof. Dietel)

*Anlage C* (Institut für Pathologie, Univ. Regensburg, Dr. Brockhoff)

*Anlage D* (Prof. Dr. H. Griesser, Gemeinschaftspraxis für Pathol. und Klin. Zytologie, Würzburg)

*Anlage E* (DKFZ, Dr. Gebest)

*Anlage F* (Institut für Cytopathologie der Universität Düsseldorf)

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich darf euch danken für eure Arbeit (unsere Sache) für die DNA- Z. für die ich mich schon sehr früh interessiert habe.

Wie bekannt bin ich ein befürworter der DNA und habe durch die Kontroll DNA nach ca. 3,5 Jahren entschieden, mich nicht mehr schulmedizinisch therapieren zu lassen, sondren mich und meine Organe zu stärken. Für unseren Fortschritt ist kein Kraut gewachsen, schon gar nicht Taxotere.

Gerade durch den Tod eines Freundes, der nicht so lange dabei war und heutige Gespräche mit hoch Therapierten, wurde diese Einstellung bestätigt. Metastasen wachsen trotz angeblich hilfreichen Therapien weiter, es wird nur auf den PSA geschaut, ohne sonstige bildgebende Kontrollen. Ein PET/CT muss der Patient selbst organisieren und zahlen. Kontroll DNA ist oft wegen fehlender Prostata nicht möglich, armes Deutschland.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde der DNA,

es ist schade, daß es dazu kein Interesse und keine Fragen gibt.

Am vergangenen Donnerstag hatte ich das große Vergnügen, als Gast der SHG Schwäbisch-Gmünd einen Vortrag von Herrn Prof. Dr. Strohmeier (Klinikum Coburg) auch über die DNA-Z zu erleben. Gut besucht, gut vorgetragen, gute Fragen (ich war ja auch da), gut gelungen.
Vieles was vorgetragen wurde, können wir als praktizierende und überzeugte DNAler bestätigen. 

Aussage des Prof: Die Diagnostik bei Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs sollte unbedingt die Durchführung einer DNA-Zytometrie beinhalten. Die wirklich einzige nutzbare Diagnostik.

Gerade bei PCa mit niedriger Malignität, bei GS 2, 3 und 4 aus Stanzbiopsien, wird immer ein GS 6 vom Pathologen genannt. Mit dem Nachteil für uns, nichts von der diagnostischen Besonderheit der üblichen Malignitätsbestimmung des GS zu erfahren. Dadurch gibt es viele Über-Therapierte, bei denen die DNA-Z. aus hunderten von Einzelzellen den wirklichen "harmlosen" Malignitätsgrad feststellen könnte. 

Mann muss wissen, daß 50 % der Siebzigjährigen und mehr als 90 % der Achzigjährigen Männer einen PCa haben.

Auch bei einem weiten PCa Fortschritt, wie bei mir, ist durch die Kontroll FNAB und DNA-Z, festgestellt worden, daß die HB, was die Malignitätsverschlechterung anbelangt, keinen Vorteil für den Primärtumor brachte. 

WW hat vor Jahren mal gefragt, wozu ich eine DNA brauche. Die Kontroll DNA-Z, hat mich überzeugt, keinerlei schulmedizinische Therapien, mit "vergiftenden" Medikamenteneinnahmen können mir (und auch evtl. anderen) helfen. Seit dem, auch vorher schon, achte ich auf mein Immunsystem und die Stärkung meiner Organe und des Körpers, und feue mich über meine ausgzeichneten LQ.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitwirkende im Arbeitskreis "DNA und Onkochip", 

für Eure Arbeit während der vergangenen sechs Monate und Euren Abschlussbericht danke ich Euch herzlich. 
Eure Eigeninitiative ist ein hervorragendes Beispiel für die Möglichkeiten konstruktiver Kooperation bei der Gewinnung und Dokumentation von Informationen im Interesse unserer gemeinsamen Sache. 

Euer Ziel ist die regelhafte Integration der DNA Zytometrie und der Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie in die Diagnose des Prostatakrebses. Ob und wie das gelingen wird, vermag ich jetzt nicht zu sagen. Mit Eurer Recherche haben wir jedenfalls hierzu eine gute Basis für die notwendige Kommunikation mit den Medizinern erhalten. 

Mit Gruß und Dank
Günter

----------


## Harro

*Willkommen im AK

*Lieber Guenter, Deine anerkennden Worte auch hier im Forum  empfinde ich als  zusaetzliche  Motivation auch fuer die Forumsbenutzer, die sich schon in der Vergangenheit mit der DNA-Ploidie identifiziert haben. Ich will aber auch nicht verhehlen, dass ich eigentlich doch ein wenig enttaeuscht ueber das bisherige schwache Echo auf diese umfassende Darstellung des Fuer und Wider im Zusammenhang mit der DNA-Ploidie war. Dem lieben Konrad, der sich gleich doppelt geaeussert hat, sei es gedankt, dass ueberhaupt eine Reaktion zu verzeichnen war. Wo sind die vielen gestandenen Forumsbenutzer mit auch kritischen Meinungsauesserungen? Wir haben nie die DNA-Ploidie glorifiziert. Dem aufmerksamen Leser des AK-Berichtes duerfte es jedoch nun aber nicht schwer fallen, auch mal eine eigene Stellungnahme hier zu publizieren. Und ueber solche Beitraege wuerden sich die Mitglieder des AK sehr freuen. 

*Wenn die Zeit kommt, in der man koennte, ist die vorueber, in der man kann.
*Marie Ebner Eschenbach

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Harald,

danke das du auch mich mal bemerkt hast. 

Solange die Oberen, anscheinend nicht dürfen und die Uros kein Interesse für unsere Sache haben und es gar nicht so genau wissen wollen, werden wir nichts erreichen. Hoffentlich darf ich das sagen!

Ich bin in unserem Bereich daran auf die SHG Leiter diesbezüglich einzuwirken und freue mich schon auf deinen 2. Bericht im BPS Magazin.

Wir sehen uns, Konrad

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo AK-Freunde, 
 die geringe Ressonanz auf euren Bericht finde ich auch enttäuschend. Der AK hatte sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, eine Befragung unter Verbänden und Instituten zur DNA-Analyse durchzuführen. Ich denke, es ist umfangreiches Material zustande gekommen und durchaus repräsentativ, was die derzeitige Einschätzung der diagnostischen und prognostischen Relevanz der DNA-Zytometrie in den Fachkreisen der BRD anbelangt. Die Ploidie als prognostischen Marker aus ihrer faktischen Bedeutungslosigkeit in der urologischen Alltagpraxis herauszuholen, ist ein mühsamer und langer Weg angesichts des Tatbestands, dass bedeutende nationale und internationale Dachverbände bis hin zur WHO diese Diagnosemöglichkeit nicht in vorrangige Kategorien einstufen. Nicht locker lassen, heißt die Devise, denn nicht alle Verbände und Institute schieben die Ploidie zur Seite. Jedenfalls von meiner Seite vielen Dank für eure Mühen. Ich sehe den Bericht auch als einen guten Beitrag für die archivaischen Aufgaben des BPS. Für eine Kampagne des Vorstands wird die Überzeugungskraft des Berichts leider nicht ausreichen, befürchte ich. 
 Ich möchte die Gelegenheit hier nutzen, die aus meiner Sicht doch etwas enge Aufgabenstellung des AKs zu bemängeln und bitte, diese Kritik nicht persönlich zu nehmen. Mein Wunsch wäre es gewesen, in weiteren Arbeitsschritten etwas tiefer vorzudringen und 
1. die heutigen und zukünftigen technologischen Möglichkeiten zytologischer Analysen zu beleuchten und zu dokumentieren, sowie 
2. die Grundlagen der sog. Theorie des chromosomalen Chaos darzulegen und kritisch zu erörtern. Es sind sicherlich nicht die einzigen Fragestellungen, die eine Fortsetzung des AKs hätten begründen können. Meine Wunschthemen sind angeregt durch die Notwendigkeit der Kritik einer zu dogmatischen Sichtweise von Themenbereichen um die Ploidie, wobei ich nicht verhehlen möchte, dass in Teilbereichen die Kritik auch diverse Positionen unseres sehr kooperativen und hilfreichen Prof. Böcking betreffen müßte.
 Sommerliche Grüße aus Rudersberg
 Hartmut

PS: Alles auf nach Stuttgart im September!!

----------


## Harro

*Neue Fragestellungen

*Lieber Hartmut, ich sehe keine Gruende, warum Du nicht fuer Deine beiden Wunschthemen:




> 1. die heutigen und zukünftigen technologischen Möglichkeiten zytologischer Analysen zu beleuchten und zu dokumentieren, sowie





> 2. die Grundlagen der sog. Theorie des chromosomalen Chaos darzulegen und kritisch zu erörtern.


auf eigene Faust noch einmal Initiative ergreifen koenntest. Um jedoch auf faire Weise Kritik, wie von Dir auch als Wunschthema angegeben, an die richtige Adresse:




> Meine Wunschthemen sind angeregt durch die Notwendigkeit der Kritik einer zu dogmatischen Sichtweise von Themenbereichen um die Ploidie, wobei ich nicht verhehlen möchte, dass in Teilbereichen die Kritik auch diverse Positionen unseres sehr kooperativen und hilfreichen Prof. Böcking betreffen müßte.




zu bringen, stelle ich mich gern als Vermittler dann zur Verfuegung, wenn sie auf rein wissenschaftlicher Basis von wirklich allgemeinem Interesse ist und nicht zu einer Verunglimpfung fuehrt. Ich bin ueberzeugt, dass Du hierfuer Verstaendnis hast. Handelt es sich jedoch um Fragen, die den unvorbelasteten Forumsbenutzer nicht tangieren, so wuerde ich Dich hoeflich bitten, mir das vorab per E-Mail kund zu tun. Mich interessiert ohnehin schon von Anfang an, was Du in einem laenger zurueckliegenden Beitrag nur hast anklingen lassen, ohne es zu verdeutlichen. Abschliessend natuerlich auch noch mein Dank fuer Deine anerkennenden Worte fuer den zusammenfassenden Bericht des AK, an dem Du anfaenglich ebenfalls eine aktive Rolle einnehmen konntest.

*Wenn man in seinen Gedanken versinkt, darf man sich nicht mit seichtem Wasser begnuegen,
*Ernst R. Hanuschka

Gruss Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Ergänzende Bemerkungen

*Hallo, Freunde des Forums,

Zusammenfassung meiner ganz persönlichen Eindrücke als Mitglied des AK "Innovative Therapien zur Bekämpfung des Prostatakarzinoms" im Forum des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e. V. (BPS):

Aus etlichen Gesprächen mit Urologen und Pathologen und nach Eingang von relevanten Stellungnahmen der von mir angeschriebenen Experten bin ich zu folgender Einschätzung der Möglichkeiten gekommen, der DNA-Ploidie als Diagnoseinstrument wieder zu der Stellung zu verhelfen, die ihr eigentlich gebührt.

Da der unvorbelastete Patient ebenso wenig mit der zusätzlichen Diagnose- und Malignitätsbestimmung per DNA-Ploidie vertraut ist, wie viele Urologen selbst, kann auch keine Nachfrage erzeugt werden. Der Urologe wird vermeiden, sich zusätzlicher Aufklärungsarbeit widmen zu müssen.  Weil der Pathologe, sofern er überhaupt dafür ausgebildet ist, auch keine Aufträge vom Urologen bekommt, mittels Zellvereinzelung und DNA-Zytometrie die Malignität zusätzlich zum Gleason zu ermitteln, ist diese hervorragende, objektive Möglichkeit der exakten Malignitätsbestimmung mittels DNA-Ploidie fast in einen Dornröschenschlaf hinübergedämmert.

Da man ferner grundsätzlich nach ärztlichen Richtlinien in urologischen Praxen verfährt, wonach ausschließlich der per Stanzbiopsie durch den Pathologen subjektiv ermittelte Gleason-Score als verbindlich zur Einschätzung und exakten Beurteilung eines Prostatakarzinoms anerkannt wird, könnte nur ein ausdrücklich von einem aufgeklärten Patienten geäußerter Wunsch nach DNA-Ploidie-Befundung zu einer Weiterleitung der Biopsate zu einem Zyto-Pathologischen Institut führen.

Zum ergänzenden Thema, um mittels FNAB (Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie) in erster Linie für WW (watchfull waiting) oder AS (active surveillance) Patienten vor einer Wiederholung von Stanzbiopsien zu bewahren, geben selbst Professoren von größeren Kliniken in persönlichen Gesprächen ohne Umschweife zu, dass man über kein ausgebildetes Personal für diese fast beschwerdefreie Biopsatentnahme  verfüge. Wir haben zwar die für FNAB erforderlichen Bestecke aber kein Personal, das damit umgehen kann. Weil wir aber eigentlich mit der Stanze genügend Informationen bekommen können und auch eine weitere Biopsatentnahme per Stanze kein so großes Risiko wegen des eingespielten Teams darstelle, können wir darauf verzichten, nun auch noch Erfahrungen mit per FNAB gewonnenem Biopsat zu sammeln.
Im Zusammenhang mit der Harow-Studie gab ein von der Studie beauftragter Mitwirkender hierzu noch seine persönliche Meinung ab, wonach ein Urologe schon deswegen keine FNAB durchführen würde, weil die nicht so hoch vergütet wird wie eine Stanz-Biopsie. Ein Insider berichtet hierzu, dass die  Urologen eine Stanzbiopsie als Operation fakturieren könnten.

Kernsätze von Experten: "Die zytologische Diagnostik mittels Feinnadelaspiration wird zu meinem großen Bedauern nur noch sehr selten durchgeführt. Insbesondere im follow-up beim Prostatakarzinom und zur orientierenden Diagnostik (bei der das exakte Gleason-Scoring nicht erforderlich ist) erweist sich die Prostata-FNAB als sehr zuverlässig (sensitiv und spezifisch).   (Aus einer Stellungnahme von Prof. Griesser)

Die DNA-Zytometrie liefert Informationen zur Bösartigkeit eines Prostatakarzinoms. Daneben erlaubt diese diagnostische Untersuchung anscheinend auch eine Beurteilung, ob ein Tumor auf Hormonentzugstherapie ansprechen wird oder nicht. (Hormonsensibilität): Es gibt Hinweise, dass Tumoren, die noch keine so starke Chromosomenaberrationen aufweisen (sog. rein diploide Prostatakarzinome) ein gutes Ansprechen auf eine Antihormontherapie erwarten lassen, während Tumoren mit stark veränderter Chromosomenzahl (sog.tetraploide und aneuploide Prostatakarzinome) nicht bzw. nur schlecht auf eine solche Therapie reagieren. (Auszug aus einer E-Mail von Dr. Gebest, DKFZ)

Fazit: Trotz einiger bemerkenswerter ausführlicher und Hoffnung erweckender Stellungnahmen von wirklich kompetenten Ansprechpartnern ist eine immense Aufklärungsarbeit erforderlich, um Patienten davor zu bewahren, gerade für AS + WW Wiederholungs-Stanzbiopsien über sich ergehen lassen zu müssen. Es ist zwingend notwendig, Urologen mit der Technik der Biopsatentnahme per FNAB vertraut zu machen und Pathologische Institute so technisch aufzurüsten, dass dort zusätzlich Zyto-Pathologische Befunde auch von Stanzbiopsaten per Zellvereinzelung erstellt werden können. 
Die Bestimmung der DNA-Ploidie ist auch in etlichen Urologenkreisen anerkannte Diagnosemöglichkeit zur noch besseren Einschätzung der Malignität eines Tumors. Vielfach wird jedoch aus Bequemlichkeit oder einfach Desinteresse darauf verzichtet. Obwohl als Kassenleistung anerkannt und jederzeit aus Stanzbiopsien mittels Zellvereinzelung möglich, wird sie leider in der täglichen urologischen Praxis eher vernachlässigt, wenn nicht überhaupt ignoriert. Ohne Mithilfe des BPS, der mit den von ihm vertretenen Patienten eine Allianz eingehen könnte, wird es kaum gelingen, die dringend notwendigen Verbesserungen auch hinsichtlich Diagnosefindung zu erzielen. 

Inzwischen gab es auch für mich noch diesen interessanten Beitrag von Prof. Böcking:

"Übrigens plant jetzt die British Columbia Agency, Vancouver, Kanada, unter der Beteiligung von Professor Branco Palcic zusammen mit uns sowohl eine retrospektive als auch eine prospektive Studie zur prognostischen Relevanz der DNA-Zytometrie von Patienten mit Prostatakarzinomen nach Brachy-Therapie. Die Hypothese ist, dass wir mit unserer Methode vorhersagen können, welche Patienten nicht auf diese Form der internen Strahlenbehandlung ansprechen werden.

In Deutschland wird die Methode wohl erst dann akzeptiert, wenn deutsche Urologen und Pathologen davon auf amerikanischen oder kanadischen Kongressen hören. Im November bilden wir einen Chemiker aus San Franzisco und zwei Pathologen von der Technical University of Texas in DNA-Zytometrie hier aus".

*"Erfahrung heißt gar nichts, man kann seine Sache auch 35 Jahre schlecht machen"
*(Kurt Tucholsky)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Hutschi,
noch eine ergänzende Frage zu dem Schlussbericht bzw. den  bei Dr. Bliemeister durchgeführten FNABs. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere wurden bei Schorschel und Knut keine Tumorzellen mehr gefunden. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass sie ihren Tumor besiegt haben und als geheilt anzusehen sind ? Gerade bei Schorschel ein hervorragendes Ergebnis, der bei der Therapie seinen eigenen Weg gegangen ist und eine invasive Therapie vermieden hat. 
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Harro

*Bestätigung + Ergänzung

*Hallo, Jürgen, Dein Erinnerungsvermögen hat Dich nicht im Stich gelassen. Es ist richtig, dass Knut durch die Bestrahlung in Loma Linda und Schorschel mit der AHIT-Therapie erreicht haben, dass in der Prostata selbst keine Tumorzellen mehr gefunden wurden. Das trifft erfreulicherweise auch für mich nach der IMRT zu. Das bedeutet aber grundsätzlich für uns Drei nicht etwa, dass wir für alle Zeiten über den Berg sind. Es können sehr wohl noch vagabundierende Tumorzellen irgendwo herumsausen, die sich irgendwann in Form eines Rezidiv durch z.B. ständigen PSA-Anstieg wieder bemerkbar machen können. Können, nicht müssen. Warten wir es voller Vertrauen ab. Es besteht ja dann immer noch Möglichkeit, vorher nicht an sondern mit PK gestorben zu sein.

*"Der Unwissende hat Mut, der Wissende hat Angst"
*(Alberto Moravia, italienischer Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

